# SSBB Players, ready and waiting.



## Enigmaticat (Oct 2, 2008)

A new SSBB thread to replace "SSBB players wanted" 
_




_
*Silibus (Ovan) -* 4682 8145 1775
*Moogle -* 2879 1111 5261
*Huey -* 1977 1694 6934
*Lupinealchemist - *3308 4861 5230 
*Cheese (WiGi~) -* 0516 8703 3788
*SirRob (Rob) -* 1762 2356 0115
*TÃ¦farÃ³s (Ros) -* 4983 4588 0045
*Nek0chan -* 2793 1573 6948
*Soren Tylus (Soren) -* 3652 0212 8757
*ChillCoyotl (Chill) -* 4940 5095 6382
*E-mannor -* 4897 5697 4629
*Yoshistar (Yosh) -* 4768 4540 9439
*AlexX (Alex) -* 1977 1645 0703
*Project X (X) -*5455 9175 5241
*Yami-Dokuro (Yami) *- 2578 5374 6961
*Azmare *- 3609 1096 4460
*Kit *- 4511 0196 8669
*Mammagamma *- 1805 2019 2668
*David M. Awesome* - 2492 3837 9141 
*Aren19 *- 1633 3872 7279
*Neybulot *- 2964 8243 7641
*Zoopedia *- 4425 2929 7950
*Grand Hatter -* 0001 6137 7988 
*Kittahkat* - 5327 2548 1400 
*Kirbizard - *0130 3234 4200
*Half-witted **(aquaz)* *- *2535 6660 4169
*Pheonix *- 3952 7835 0662 
*MUDjoe2* - 3136 6226 9759
*Bowser15 (PEROS) -* 2621 5084 3026
*Gear the Wolf* - 2406-4810-7296
*Enchantedtoast *- 0817-3415-4703
*Yellowdragon78* - 1418-8310-9153
*CaptainCool *- 3995 9849 7387​


----------



## Huey (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Silibus =D


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 2, 2008)

That was fun Huey~ I changed the font for you too.


----------



## AlexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Would anyone happen to know why there's a rule that prevents topics from going over 1000 posts? I don't quite see why a new one had to be started when the old one was still perfectly fine and active...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 2, 2008)

Im always up for a match.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 2, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Would anyone happen to know why there's a rule that prevents topics from going over 1000 posts? I don't quite see why a new one had to be started when the old one was still perfectly fine and active...


hey, think of the poor newbies, I don't want to look all of the... 3X pages for a code, I think this thread is a good idea to list all of our codes
maybe this thread will get stickied
I hope it so :3


so, let's get down to business, is anyone up for a Brawl? :3


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 2, 2008)

The other thread did seem like it was moving away from it's original purpose, but having our codes on the first page is truly wonderful.

I'll be on for a bit...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 2, 2008)

Im on


----------



## Aren19 (Oct 2, 2008)

i have the game and i'll be willing to play.....if i'm on.  friend code: 1633-3872-7279


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 2, 2008)

I'll add you, nice to meet you. Im Silibus.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 2, 2008)

I''l add when I'm done brawling


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 2, 2008)

...and... done.   You have been added, Aren19.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 2, 2008)

Sorry guys, I need to get some things ready. I'll be back on soon.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 2, 2008)

hey Aren19, I'll add you right after dinner, and when I've finished mah chapter

I'll be up by then :3



> Sorry guys, I need to get some things ready. I'll be back on soon.


don't need to apologize, my mother was bothering me all the time so I couldn't fight either :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 2, 2008)

Im getting back on if anyone wants to play


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 2, 2008)

I'll add everyone on the first post once I'm done with my errands.

I'll be up for a match in... let's say 30 minutes, more or less.
(*sigh*  This would be _so_ much easier if my laptop was still alive... .__.)

EDIT:  Page bookmarked and subscribed.


----------



## X (Oct 2, 2008)

*prays* i might be getting a wii sometime this month, so ill post my code if when i get it.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 2, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> *prays* i might be getting a wii sometime this month, so ill post my code if when i get it.


Hope fully soon. On the 21st of this month I leave for 6 weeks.


----------



## X (Oct 2, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Hope fully soon. On the 21st of this month I leave for 6 weeks.



where are you off to? (if ya dont mind me asking)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 2, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> where are you off to? (if ya dont mind me asking)


Air force basic training. Bored right now waiting for others...








 Pikachu loves cheeks.


----------



## X (Oct 2, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Air force basic training. Bored right now waiting for others...



ah, i forgot about that. you posted a journal about that on FA about a week ago right?


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 2, 2008)

Finally added in all the codes.  XD
I'm all set to go now!  ^_^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 2, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> ah, i forgot about that. you posted a journal about that on FA about a week ago right?


Yep.


----------



## X (Oct 2, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Yep.



good luck!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 2, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> good luck!


Thanks.

And Yosh, there was way to much lag to even call those fights fair. For either of us.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 2, 2008)

Darn it, I didn't get to post on the first page!


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 2, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Darn it, I didn't get to post on the first page!



Well, you can wait until this thread reaches 1000 posts and try again


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 2, 2008)

Blast! I'm so busy with FE right now 
I'm so stupid <_< I've battle saved at the endgame of Part III were I've made all of my moves, and I've placed Ranulf so unluckily that he gets killed all the time, no matter how often I restart it -.-

bleh, I'm getting offtopic again
maybe I'm up later, when my parents are sleeping... when I don't fall asleep till then


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 2, 2008)

I hope everyone's FC list is up to date.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> Blast! I'm so busy with FE right now
> I'm so stupid <_< I've battle saved at the endgame of Part III were I've made all of my moves, and I've placed Ranulf so unluckily that he gets killed all the time, no matter how often I restart it -.-


Niiiice. That's why you shouldn't be saving other than the start of every turn. XP


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> Blast! I'm so busy with FE right now
> I'm so stupid <_< I've battle saved at the endgame of Part III were I've made all of my moves, and I've placed Ranulf so unluckily that he gets killed all the time, no matter how often I restart it -.-
> 
> bleh, I'm getting offtopic again
> maybe I'm up later, when my parents are sleeping... when I don't fall asleep till then


Sweet about time you got someone cool for an Avi!


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 2, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Niiiice. That's why you shouldn't be saving other than the start of every turn. XP


yea, now you see how noobish I am in tactic games D:
maybe I'm lucky and he dodge one more attack, then he'll survive...



> I hope everyone's FC list is up to date.


yeye, mine is :3

by the way, how's it with the tournament?


> Sweet about time you got someone cool for an Avi!


hah, Tibarn is one hell of a laguz.... and he's sooo lovely <3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 2, 2008)

We'll have to do it soon. But I need everyone present to be aware when it is and how things will work.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 2, 2008)

Silibus said:


> We'll have to do it soon. But I need everyone present to be aware when it is and how things will work.


yea, let's take some more time to organize it, I don't want that it ends up like our first one...

first off, perfect time would be weekends, friday or saturday from ~7pm here, that should be like... noon in Texas, but that is probably too early for yer, maybe I can get my parents to play later...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 2, 2008)

People have school at that time. The timing is going to be hard since I will be gone. Either we do it soon and rush it or wait about 2 months.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> hah, Tibarn is one hell of a laduz.... and he's sooo lovely <3



I haven't played it for awhile, but isn't it Laguz?  Whatever they are, good luck with your game.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 2, 2008)

Silibus said:


> People have school at that time. The timing is going to be hard since I will be gone. Either we do it soon and rush it or wait about 2 months.


school on saturday? o.o

and I have no problem with waiting



> I haven't played it for awhile, but isn't it Laguz?  Whatever they are, good luck with your game.


oh shi-
I'm an epic failure
x(


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> oh shi-
> I'm an epic failure
> x(



Check, I don't exactly remember.  You have the game, I... got rid of it...
I know I'm ashamed.  But I could never finish a Fire Emblem game, even though they rock.  Even if I am right, your knowledge of their race is what's important.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 2, 2008)

Edit: Nevermind, Soren caught it first. >_>


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 2, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> Check, I don't exactly remember.  You have the game, I... got rid of it...
> I know I'm ashamed.  But I could never finish a Fire Emblem game, even though they rock.  Even if I am right, your knowledge of their race is what's important.


yes, it is Laguz, with an G, like WeeGee
heck, I even typed an D in my species and I didn't noticed it ._.

oh well, I'm off then, trying out how lucky I am with Ranulf, and maybe later beating the crap out of you at SSBB :3


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 2, 2008)

All's well that ends well.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> school on saturday? o.o


><; Missed that part. Let me post on the first page.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 2, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> All's well that ends well.


I second that


> ><; Missed that part. Let me post on the first page.


tehe x3


----------



## Project_X (Oct 2, 2008)

Okay since my thread was "over 9,000", where did you get those sigs again?


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 2, 2008)

its gonna be 4 weeks before I can get on my wii then again I cant enter much tournaments due to me working night shifts at my job TwT


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 2, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> its gonna be 4 weeks before I can get on my wii then again I cant enter much tournaments due to me working night shifts at my job TwT


I'll be gone... 
 I wont be playing tonight guys~ I got Sonic Chronicles: TDB


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 2, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Thanks.
> 
> And Yosh, there was way to much lag to even call those fights fair. For either of us.


I agree... but just when I finally beat Ike for once...!  ;__;



Project_X said:


> Okay since my thread was "over 9,000", where did you get those sigs again?


Here.  But you'll have to register first, I'm afraid.
I registered just for the sig, though.  I hope I don't get in trouble... XD


----------



## Huey (Oct 2, 2008)

Please alphabetize the list, sili. I'm dying over here =(


----------



## moogle (Oct 3, 2008)

blarghal, srry i wasnt on yesterday, com was acting up T.T, but good games none the less yoshi and sili ^.^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 3, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I'll be gone...
> I wont be playing tonight guys~ I got Sonic Chronicles: TDB


Fuck that... I need an output for this rage...



moogle said:


> blarghal, srry i wasnt on yesterday, com was acting up T.T, but good games none the less yoshi and sili ^.^


Its fine.


Huey said:


> Please alphabetize the list, sili. I'm dying over here =(


You'll live, I want to fight. Now.


----------



## Neybulot (Oct 3, 2008)

Voila. http://oneclickwifi.net/cards/card.php?id=347

Brawl is fourth from the left.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 3, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> Voila. http://oneclickwifi.net/cards/card.php?id=347
> 
> Brawl is fourth from the left.


Fight me, please fight me...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you Azmare. I think I let out enough steam. Too bad about the lag.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm approximatly 1 hour and... 45 mins I'll be on for an hours, but that's the only time I'll be on today... going to cinema with friends


maybe I'll be up when I'm back, but I'm not sure how late it'll get... blast those timezones!

I'll add you right away Neybulot


----------



## Project_X (Oct 3, 2008)

I CAN FIGHT NAO


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 3, 2008)

Project_X said:


> I CAN FIGHT NAO


FIGHT ME \></


----------



## Project_X (Oct 3, 2008)

YESSSS
I added you btw. You still have mine?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry X and Rob. I finally get to brawl with you two, and things pop up. Im entering the Iron chef contest in the "Off topic" forum.


----------



## Project_X (Oct 3, 2008)

...........What? o_o;
Eh...i dun wanna know. So...who else wants to kick my butt?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 3, 2008)

me :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 3, 2008)

Damn it all ><...... My annoying little brother keeps whining about hooking up the wireless 360 to his room, my mom keeps bugging me about random thing and people keep IMing me. SirRob im really sorry. I really wanted to fight. If anyone can play tonight, when im actually free I'll get on.


----------



## Project_X (Oct 3, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> me :3



K i'm on now.
Oh! FC: 5455-9175-5241  Already added you


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL The items caught me off-guard.  I expected a no-items fight, like other times.


----------



## Wreth (Oct 3, 2008)

No items is boring.


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 3, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> No items is boring.


I know, I agree.  Others don't seem to think so, though.  So I go either way.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 3, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> I know, I agree. Others don't seem to think so, though. So I go either way.


It is slightly more fun, but not as fair. Too many item snipers.


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, I've had my share of Brawls for now.  I might go again later.


----------



## Project_X (Oct 3, 2008)

Silibus said:


> It is slightly more fun, but not as fair. Too many item snipers.



YOU! Rematch? 

And I can't get my Status card to appear as something becides a like. Stinkin'


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 3, 2008)

Project_X said:


> YOU! Rematch?
> 
> And I can't get my Status card to appear as something becides a like. Stinkin'  code DENIES ME! >.<[/quote]
> I cant now, im about to eat dinner.
> Give me an... hour from now. 7:00 pm (Cental) No distractions, no worries, just brawl.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Oct 3, 2008)

I have come with late grades and acrylic stains. School won't let me brawl instead of sitting in chemistry, baaaww.

Anyway. Hi there.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 3, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> I have come with late grades and acrylic stains. School won't let me brawl instead of sitting in chemistry, baaaww.
> 
> Anyway. Hi there.


Welcome back~


----------



## Project_X (Oct 3, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I cant now, im about to eat dinner.
> Give me an... hour from now. 7:00 pm (Cental) No distractions, no worries, just brawl.



I can't...TT_TT
Dad took over the TV.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Oct 3, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Welcome back~



I welcome you all with my ninja info cards. Whoooosh.

Yeah um, turns out my Wii is currently in my dad's trunk. Waitage time.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 3, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> I welcome you all with my ninja info cards. Whoooosh.
> 
> Yeah um, turns out my Wii is currently in my dad's trunk. Waitage time.


That sucks 
P.s. guys one more hour... food took longer to make than I thought
Wanna see it? I entered it in the Iron chef competition: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showpost.php?p=620152&postcount=113


----------



## SirRob (Oct 3, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> No items is fair.


Fixed. :3


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 3, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Zoopedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dual-quoted for truth.

Anywho, I'm ready anytime, but now it's time for me to log out the PC so mom can have her turn...  I'll try to log on to Brawl at about 8 PM central.


----------



## Wreth (Oct 3, 2008)

Games are about having fun, i don't care if there is some luck involved, if it makes it more fun.


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 3, 2008)

Don't get me wrong; I'm not a competitive person.  I also choose fun over skill, but there's just something about beating the crap out of Ike in a no-items match that sets off a smile in my face.

It's clear I despise him with a passion (well, in Brawl, anyway).

(LMAO 69 posts...)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 3, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Don't get me wrong; I'm not a competitive person. I also choose fun over skill, but there's just something about beating the crap out of Ike in a no-items match that sets off a smile in my face.
> 
> It's clear I despise him with a passion (well, in Brawl, anyway).
> 
> (LMAO 69 posts...)


Beat Ike? XD Sure.. we'll see about that soon.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 3, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> Games are about having fun, i don't care if there is some luck involved, if it makes it more fun.


Yes, I agree on that. But items hate me, so when they're on, it usually makes the game a lot less fun for me.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Oct 3, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Yes, I agree on that. But items hate me, so when they're on, it usually makes the game a lot less fun for me.



What are you on? Smart Bombs landing in front of a player who's charging a smash is so damn fun.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 3, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> What are you on? Smart Bombs landing in front of a player who's charging a smash is so damn fun.


Random bombs suck ;__; especially when you're Ike


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Oct 3, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Random bombs win =D especially when you're Ike



Like I said, so damn fun.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm taking a little break from playing Spore, and I'll be playing something else...

Would you like to join me?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 3, 2008)

Im getting on now


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 3, 2008)

... I don't know what whent horribly wrong there, but I was getting more lag than usual.

Sorry Sili, but I couldn't even use Lucario to my best.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 3, 2008)

The lag is terrible.. I think Rob is pissed -__-


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 3, 2008)

Normally, I would be up at around 10am central since it is a weekend, but I have homework (>:[) and I would like to submit what I have done on SirRob's prize art.  It's been too long, and I haven't touched it in weeks.  It's overdue.  I'll be busy most of the weekend, but I may be on sunday.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm not irritated. I'm just SLIGHTLY annoyed by the fact that I'm LOSING and I feel like the REASON I'm losing is the TINY amount of lag that has been popping up in our matches.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 3, 2008)

SirRob said:


> I'm not irritated. I'm just SLIGHTLY annoyed by the fact that I'm LOSING and I feel like the REASON I'm losing is the TINY amount of lag that has been popping up in our matches.


Im sorry Rob, its not me im playing a 4 way match with moogle and his friends with no lag.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Oct 3, 2008)

SirRob said:


> I'm not irritated. I'm just SLIGHTLY annoyed by the fact that I'm LOSING and I feel like the REASON I'm losing is the TINY amount of lag that has been popping up in our matches.



I am so itching to play now if only to feel Rob's RAGE. RAAAGE.


----------



## mammagamma (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd totally join you guys but my wifi adapter died.

Have to get a new one. It should be done next week, then I'll be rusty and suck more than I already have so far. D:


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Oct 3, 2008)

mammagamma said:


> I'd totally join you guys but my wifi adapter died.
> 
> Have to get a new one. It should be done next week, then I'll be rusty and suck more than I already have so far. D:



Avie scaring, backing away now...

Still looking forward to playing you.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for the games Moogle, it was fun. Next time blue team, I'll remember that


----------



## moogle (Oct 3, 2008)

anyone wanna play?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 3, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> I am so itching to play now if only to feel Rob's RAGE. RAAAGE.


Too late, my anger is gone. Give me a couple days... It'll be back soon, believe me.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 3, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Too late, my anger is gone. Give me a couple days... It'll be back soon, believe me.


Why were you angry SirRob? Im sorry if it was my fault.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 3, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Why were you angry SirRob? Im sorry if it was my fault.


Oh, I just get like that when I lose. : |


----------



## Project_X (Oct 3, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Beat Ike? XD Sure.. we'll see about that soon.



Ike is cheap....



SirRob said:


> Oh, I just get like that when I lose. : |


No kiddin'! No wonder I don't like playing with you because every time I win I get destroyed from that point on! >.<


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 3, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Oh, I just get like that when I lose. : |


Im sorry .__. I'll let you win then..



Project_X said:


> Ike is cheap....


Then Snake will face you.


----------



## Neybulot (Oct 4, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Oh, I just get like that when I lose. : |



*snickers* I get like that on SSBB, even worse on other games when it's not my fault or when someone just completely owns me.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 4, 2008)

(>^^(>O_O)> Serprise Butsecks! <- Friend showed me this XD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 4, 2008)

lawl

sorry about yesterday that I dissapeared suddenly, my paranoid mom turned off the router -.- heck, I returned home at 11 pm here, she acts like playing Wii at such a "late" time is a disease or I'm driven by the devil and she has to stop it...

well b2topic, there are 3 things I hate in Brawl:
-players who keep running away and charging their lazers and shoop da whoop
-items, except smashballs on low...
-Ike (duh, I'm playing him too, but I still hate him)

heck, there is no fun with items, especially Pokeballz, Assist trophies and such stuff, you don't need any skill to let Little Mac do the work for you D:
it's, as Rob already said, much fairer without items

well, today's saturday, and I got plenty of time, so don't be shy and ask me for a brawl, I won't bite... unless I use Wario... pfffft <_<


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 4, 2008)

I would've joined earlier yesterday, but I had to move the computer at a different location... and in the middle of it all, the router reset itself.  >_>  Now I can't even access it to put in its WEP code and stuff.

Rob, despite the lag you're an excellent Fox player.  I got lucky with Pit back there; I really didn't stand a chance otherwise.  XD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 4, 2008)

I'll get on in a few minutes, just give me some time to rest, I'm just back from my walk with my dog :3


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 4, 2008)

I'll freshen up first; I -just- woke up.  XD
Expect me on in about 30-ish minutes, if that's alright.

(Off-topic:  I finally unlocked everything in Mario Kart, and currently carry a two-star rank!  X3)


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 4, 2008)

no problem, as I said, I have plenty of time now :3
I'll do some Basic Brawls while waiting then :3


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 4, 2008)

Alright, I'm on now!  ^^


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 4, 2008)

Just woke up...  I never wake up before 10am on weekends, what's wrong?

Anyway, I'm still a bit comatose and need some stimuli to wake up.  So I'll be on for a bit.  After that I may not be on for the rest of the day...


----------



## Project_X (Oct 4, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> lawl
> 
> sorry about yesterday that I dissapeared suddenly, my paranoid mom turned off the router -.- heck, I returned home at 11 pm here, she acts like playing Wii at such a "late" time is a disease or I'm driven by the devil and she has to stop it...
> 
> ...


Who are you and what planet did you come from? 
Of course Items are fun! XD


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 4, 2008)

Good games guys, hope I can play more.  I need to get all those hindrances I have now.  (homework, augh)  That, and I think I should vaccuum the loft, it's getting a bit...

Anyway, I'll try to get all that stuff out of the way asap.

Laters


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Oct 4, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Ike is cheap....



Ike is incredibly...uncheap. Range? Fucking Jasus, yes. Everything else is questionable. 

Holy crap my Wii is here today. =O


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 4, 2008)

Hehe, great games, fellas!  Cheesewulf, those last few matches were pretty funny.  As was the one where I used Jigglypuff.  XD

Time for a break.  I'll let you know when I get back on.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 4, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Who are you and what planet did you come from?
> Of course Items are fun! XD


I'm General NO U from planet Itemsarenofun, resistance is futile, all your base are belong to us



> Ike is incredibly...uncheap. Range? Fucking Jasus, yes. Everything else is questionable.
> 
> Holy crap my Wii is here today. =O


what everything else? His speed, maybe, but not is knockback/power, Ike is fucked up fighting against characters with projectiles
looking forward to fight you today :3



> Hehe, great games, fellas!  Cheesewulf, those last few matches were pretty funny.  As was the one where I used Jigglypuff.  XD
> 
> Time for a break.  I'll let you know when I get back on.


heh, ye, Wolf is rape D:


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 4, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Ike is incredibly...uncheap. Range? Fucking Jasus, yes. Everything else is questionable.
> 
> Holy crap my Wii is here today. =O


Thats why I start off with Link or Marth. :3


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Oct 4, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> what everything else? His speed, maybe, but not is knockback/power, Ike is fucked up fighting against characters with projectiles
> looking forward to fight you today :3



PK Thundarr the Barbarian.

I was just vaguely hinting that Ike is not overpowered or cheap. At all.



> Thats why I start off with Link or Marth. :3


That's why I go random half the time. xD


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 4, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> I like Ike


 


Project_X said:


> I love Ike


 


TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> I love Ike more!


 


			
				Yoshistar said:
			
		

> Ike is hawt


 


			
				SirRob said:
			
		

> ..... =___=;


 
>XD


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 4, 2008)

..........!!  BLASPHEMY!!!


----------



## Project_X (Oct 4, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Ike is incredibly...uncheap. Range? Fucking Jasus, yes. Everything else is questionable.
> 
> Holy crap my Wii is here today. =O



Not range. His power/speed ratio is imbalanced. Not fair.



Silibus said:


> >XD



I hope someone invents the portal TV/CPU Screen. I would have reached through and slapped you in the face. T_T


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Oct 4, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> ..........!!  BLASPHEMY!!!



INDEED! Change Ike to Lucas or Ness and hawt to cute and you'd've done right.


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 4, 2008)

Maybe I should fear his sword rather than himself...
Give Link the Biggoron's Sword and I bet-- oh wait, Link can't carry it with one hand... damn. =/

Also notice how his B special makes him impervious for a little bit.  I tried stopping that attack as Bowser with one of my own, but I couldn't hurt him.

Heh, I just imagined Flint from MOTHER 3 as a fighter... he carries that two-by-four with one hand, right?  (Lighter does, but I don't know about Flint...)  Heh, him as an Ike clone would be somewhat funny, I guess.


----------



## AlexX (Oct 4, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Not range. His power/speed ratio is imbalanced. Not fair.


You're right. He doesn't have nearly enough speed to compliment his power. His n-air, b-air, and jab combo are his only fast moves while the rest are situational.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Oct 4, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Maybe I should fear his sword rather than himself...
> Give Link the Biggoron's Sword and I bet-- oh wait, Link can't carry it with one hand... damn. =/
> 
> Also notice how his B special makes him impervious for a little bit.  I tried stopping that attack as Bowser with one of my own, but I couldn't hurt him.
> ...



Link is no man, and neither is Ike. Only The Flint is a man.

Well, you'd think being surrounded by a mystical fire would do you a world of good, you know? Going after him like that with someone like Bowser is a no-no in the air. You'll be right fucked!

Haha, Flint as an Ike clone? Nah, Flint has his own vibe. I was hoping for some Duster action but had to settle for a sticker. (Some demo-players claimed that he was once an assist--wonder what happened to that.)



> You're right. He doesn't have nearly enough speed to compliment his power. His n-air, b-air, and jab combo are his only fast moves while the rest are situational.



Ike...with speed? Do you know how gamebreakingly scary that sounds?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 4, 2008)

Okay okay.. this is what you'd really say:


Soren Tylus said:


> Damn damn damn so close!


 


Project_X said:


> I <3 Items


 


TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Pk Ninja info cards


 


			
				Yoshistar said:
			
		

> Yosh-Yoshi


 


			
				SirRob said:
			
		

> ..... =___=;  (Unchanged)


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 4, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Well, you'd think being surrounded by a mystical fire would do you a world of good, you know? Going after him like that with someone like Bowser is a no-no in the air. You'll be right fucked!


Ike was in the air, so I didn't think that would apply.  Alas, how I've been wronged... lol

Yeah, I heard about the Duster rumor while the game was about done.  I was looking forward to it, too, with his trademark Wall Staples and maybe one of his other thieving tools...  I'm still upset over the lack of MOTHER 3 trophies, though (3D ones, anyway)...


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Oct 4, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Okay okay.. this is what you'd really say:



Damn Sili, you know us too well.



> Ike was in the air, so I didn't think that would apply.  Alas, how I've been wronged... lol
> 
> Yeah, I heard about the Duster rumor while the game was about done. I was looking forward to it, too, with his trademark Wall Staples and maybe one of his other thieving tools... I'm still upset over the lack of MOTHER 3 trophies, though (3D ones, anyway)...


Ike holding a flaming sword in the air is like a celestial being floating down from the heavens to kill you. _Don't mess with him._

Well hey, we got Rope Snake. >_> 


wtfdusterplz

There's always him.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 4, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Damn Sili, you know us too well.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 4, 2008)

;__; ... I'll play AW with AlexX instead


----------



## Wreth (Oct 4, 2008)

I can play now my FC is 4425-2929-7950


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 4, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> I can play now my FC is 4425-2929-7950


Sweet, I'll add you


----------



## Wreth (Oct 4, 2008)

I've added you


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 4, 2008)

I wont be on till later tonight~


----------



## Wreth (Oct 4, 2008)

It's already quarter past 9 here.


----------



## X (Oct 4, 2008)

i just ordered a wii and brawl. so i'll give you guys the code when it arrives ^_^
(i feel like i just committed armed robbery, got both dirt cheap.)


----------



## moogle (Oct 4, 2008)

yay!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 4, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> It's already quarter past 9 here.


Sorry, I usually stay up late so I'll be on when you get up.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 4, 2008)

I might get on later, when my parents are sleeping x3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 4, 2008)

Im going to be taking a break from the forums for a bit. If you want to contact me IM me on yahoo or msn (Preferably yahoo, msn keeps dropping my messages). Im still up for brawls, but I feel like I can waste my time doing something better than messing on the forums 45% of the day.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 4, 2008)

mhm, if you think that Sili... no one is forcing you to spend 45% of your time here, do as you like :3

I woke up a few minutes ago, like a mystical force made me do it, normally I don't wake up before 9 am (it's 4:25 am here atm)

so, is anyone up for a brawl? :3


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm finishing dessert, after that, I'll be on.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 4, 2008)

okay, take your time, just let me know when you're on :3


----------



## BloodYoshi (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm up for a fight now. Take advantage of me while I'm still rusty!


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 5, 2008)

phew, awesome games Huey, Soren and Yosh x3

I need a break, it's about time where my parents get up, and when they see I'm playing online.., o.o; better not think of it

well, I suppose your going to bed? since it is already 7am here...

but I'm still up tho

Edit: oy, let's see that Chill :3


----------



## Huey (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for the games, everyone =)


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 5, 2008)

Good News: YAY WII getting Fixed
Bad news : ALL YOUR DATA IS GOING BYE
TwT I'm a sad Draolf...and no I dont have memory cards for the Wii this also means all those Virtual console games are also going bye


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 5, 2008)

if I remember right, you can copy your memory on GameCube cards?
but maybe I'm so wrong with that :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 5, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> if I remember right, you can copy your memory on GameCube cards?
> but maybe I'm so wrong with that :3


Wii > SD cards only


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 5, 2008)

heh ye, I knew it was a card x3

I'm getting on in a few minutes, but I won't stay long, we're heaving lunch soon, after lunch I'll be up again :3


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 5, 2008)

*whines about 100USD worth of Virtual Console games will be lost*

oh well as long I have peach I'll be fine


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 5, 2008)

ye, it sucks, mine should be repeared too, it's making loud shaver noises, and those 2 caps ontop of the Wii are totally broken, and the disc driver is loose... when you shake my Wii lightly you hear the disc turning around o.o;

hopefully Nintendo brings some aditional memory...

but heck, those characters are easy to unlock, who cares about challenges and stages D:


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 5, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> ye, it sucks, mine should be repeared too, it's making loud shaver noises, and those 2 caps ontop of the Wii are totally broken, and the disc driver is loose... when you shake my Wii lightly you hear the disc turning around o.o;
> 
> hopefully Nintendo brings some aditional memory...
> 
> but heck, those characters are easy to unlock, who cares about challenges and stages D:


its just down to time, before I could only play once a month, hopefully I can play more often. Would be nice if they also sent a SD card that had my data


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 5, 2008)

I'll be on for a bit, its 4 am here. I need to get to bed after though. (This is the only thread im checking) I cannot abandon my furry brawl buddies.


----------



## Grand Hatter (Oct 5, 2008)

My internet is an abomination of god and man but i'm pretty darn good with Olimar.
My friend code is 0001-6137-7988 and i'll brawl a bit once i have a connection that i'm not embarassed about.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 5, 2008)

hey there :3 I'll add you right away, my code is in my sig


----------



## Grand Hatter (Oct 5, 2008)

*writes your code down*...

You're entering a world of hurt, my friend.
*plucks pikmin*


----------



## SirRob (Oct 5, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> hey there :3 I'll add you right away, my code is in my sig


La li lu le lo! La li lu le lo! La li lu le lo!
Edit: Teehee! Wow, congrats for beating me so many times, Wigi! That lag sure loves you!!! <3<3<3<3


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 5, 2008)

SirRob said:


> La li lu le lo! La li lu le lo! La li lu le lo!
> Edit: Teehee! Wow, congrats for beating me so many times, Wigi! That lag sure loves you!!! <3<3<3<3


what lag? :-|
heh, I've only won with Weegee, Zelda and Ike o.o the last one with Ike I... no Ike is cheap, that's all :mrgreen:


----------



## SirRob (Oct 5, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> what lag? :-|
> heh, I've only won with Weegee, Zelda and Ike o.o the last one with Ike I... no Ike is cheap, that's all :mrgreen:


What lag. Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 5, 2008)

SirRob said:


> What lag. Wow. Just wow.


...................... <-3 phases of SirRob with lag.




Grand Hatter said:


> My internet is an abomination of god and man but i'm pretty darn good with Olimar.
> My friend code is 0001-6137-7988 and i'll brawl a bit once i have a connection that i'm not embarassed about.


Thank you for the friend code. Please make sure you keep updated with all friend codes on the first page.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm online, if anyone wanna Brawl


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 5, 2008)

I'll join ya in a bit.  I was trying to draw something, but it came out really crooked.  x_x

EDIT:  By the way, awesome Weegee Mii!  XD


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Oct 5, 2008)

Grand Hatter said:


> *writes your code down*...
> 
> You're entering a world of hurt, my friend.
> *plucks pikmin*



I KNOW YOU.

Just a bit of clarification, guys. Hatter is the best. Not Brawlwise since it's laggy as hell when I play him, just friendwise. So yeah.^^


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 5, 2008)

...and just when the last match finishes, my connection drops.  >_>

Great games, though.  The fun's always there.  ^_^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 5, 2008)

After I eat dinner, I'll be on. I still need add a few people.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 5, 2008)

Silibus said:


> After I eat dinner, I'll be on. I still need add a few people.



Ditto.  I should upload SirRob's prize art wip when I'm done with you guys.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 5, 2008)

Im on.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm a bit angry and confused.  I just played a basic brawl with a jiggy, yoshi and a sonic who seemed to know each other...  They all ganged up on me and ALL taunted when I fell, I don't understand.  They acted like they were just going to walk around taunting for two minutes.

I need a break.  I'm going to try to take a bath and relax.  I may be on in an hour or so... maybe.


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 5, 2008)

Chances are all three of them were from the same console.  Lousy little devils... I hate it when that happens.  =/

Take your time if you need to relax.  I might join you up later if I have the time, too, if that's alright.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 5, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> I'm a bit angry and confused. I just played a basic brawl with a jiggy, yoshi and a sonic who seemed to know each other... They all ganged up on me and ALL taunted when I fell, I don't understand. They acted like they were just going to walk around taunting for two minutes.
> 
> I need a break. I'm going to try to take a bath and relax. I may be on in an hour or so... maybe.


It happened to me too, but I beat them a few times. Btw great games again Yosh. I'll get on again after I finish this one art trade.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 5, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Chances are all three of them were from the same console.  Lousy little devils... I hate it when that happens.  =/
> 
> Take your time if you need to relax.  I might join you up later if I have the time, too, if that's alright.


I don't think that's possible in a Basic Brawl...

Oh, and that's happened to me once before, too. ~_~


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 5, 2008)

^Hmm... just checked.  You're right.

Even so, what happened to Soren was still pretty unfair.  >_>


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 5, 2008)

If by any slim chance I meet those creeps again...

I'll be so pissed my eyebrows would probably singe right off my forehead.

Edit:  Those guys ruined it for me.  I'm going to bed.  Maybe I'll be on in the morning to blow off some steam.


----------



## moogle (Oct 5, 2008)

awwwss....poor soren, i have had that happen to me as well, those people just ruin the fun for everyone else >.< *hugs soren*


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 5, 2008)

Aww, blast it.  *logs off*
I guess I'll hit the hay, too.  The thunderstorm's finally getting to me.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 5, 2008)

I hope someone will be on when I get on later tonight.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 6, 2008)

moogle said:


> awwwss....poor soren, i have had that happen to me as well, those people just ruin the fun for everyone else >.< *hugs soren*



T_T  *hugs*  Why bother playing if you don't fight?  It's the entire purpose of the game.  This is like going on WoW or something just to run in circles around people to get in the way.

For those who aren't aware yet, my scanner is having problems so me no upload SirRob's gifty.  Hopefully next weekend I'll have it running again or maybe I'll just make a trip home for some provisions and a working scanner.

Damn, what a week it 'twas.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm up for a brawl, just survived my boring monday 


> I'm a bit angry and confused. I just played a basic brawl with a jiggy, yoshi and a sonic who seemed to know each other... They all ganged up on me and ALL taunted when I fell, I don't understand. They acted like they were just going to walk around taunting for two minutes.


oh ye, that happened to me too, there were 2 white Kirbys who spammed their "HIIIIII!!!!11"-Taunt, and ran away when I got too close... after a time I joined them D: we didn't fought, the fourth player always left after 1 match xD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm getting online now if anyone wanna brawl


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 6, 2008)

^ can you wait an hour?  I'm in school now, but it's just one class.  I'm out @ 1:30 and done with lunch @ 2.  BTW it's 12:41 now


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll be on shortly.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 6, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> ^ can you wait an hour?  I'm in school now, but it's just one class.  I'm out @ 1:30 and done with lunch @ 2.  BTW it's 12:41 now


mhm I'm sorry :< I can't, I can only brawl for half an hour, then the new Simpsons-season starts, and I totally need to watch them 

maybe later then, when my parents are sleeping ~.~


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 6, 2008)

^ maybe some other time then.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 6, 2008)

Sorry I stopped Cheese. My wavebird started to act up more and more. (The joystick makes me move in one direction)


----------



## X (Oct 6, 2008)

*still waiting for his wii to ship T_T*

(1-2 days till arival)


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 6, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Sorry I stopped Cheese. My wavebird started to act up more and more. (The joystick makes me move in one direction)


heh no problem, I planned to go off after our Sonic x Zelda match, because Simpsons started there :3


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 7, 2008)

HEY GUYS WHAT'S GOING ON IN THIS THREAD


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Nice, where'd you get those?


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice textures, Fox. :/


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 7, 2008)

hah I've got one with Wolf too D:


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 7, 2008)

Love 'em!  Espesially Ike's.  You'd think that after a character hits the screen, they'd smear it...  Or comically splat and slide down slowly.  EXTREEME CLOSE-UP!


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> ^ Nice, where'd you get those?



A friend of mine took them. I've taken a few myself, but I don't remember where they're hosted and none of you would get the jokes anyways.

Brawl snapshots are great. 8)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 7, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> A friend of mine took them. I've taken a few myself, but I don't remember where they're hosted and none of you would get the jokes anyways.
> 
> Brawl snapshots are great. 8)


I have a few good ones myself. I just dont know how to get them online.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I have a few good ones myself. I just dont know how to get them online.



I used to know...  Has something to do with copying them to an SD card and putting that in your computer.  That's all I remember...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 7, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> I used to know... Has something to do with copying them to an SD card and putting that in your computer. That's all I remember...


I know how to do it now! Thanks Soren! \^,^/


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 7, 2008)

You have to save them onto an SD card, but the Wii saves things as .bin files, so you'll need to get the bin2jpg extractor to reformat them to jpgs. Then just host them someplace.

Edit: ninja'd.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I know how to do it now! Thanks Soren! \^,^/



Glad I could help!  XD


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 7, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You have to save them onto an SD card, but the Wii saves things as .bin files, so you'll need to get the bin2jpg extractor to reformat them to jpgs. Then just host them someplace.
> 
> Edit: ninja'd.


Thanks, I sure photobucket will do fine right? I'll be sure to put my best ones up.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 7, 2008)

Sleeping hero




Run wigi run!




Hotpants


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 7, 2008)

! 




Falcon MARTH!




Pant* Pant* Hero work isnt easy...


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 7, 2008)

This is the only one I ever converted.





I thought it looked pretty badass, but maybe it's just me.  I'm no expert at snapping shots.  XD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 7, 2008)

all my SD Cards I have don't fit into that stupid slot <_<

I'll be up in a few minutes, if anyone wanna brawl


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 7, 2008)

You can't use a camera SD card. :roll:


----------



## SirRob (Oct 7, 2008)

Alright, I can't bear playing online anymore. There's just too much lag to make the matches actually playable. The only person here that doesn't have a red connection with me is Huey.


----------



## X (Oct 7, 2008)

*literally counting in seconds until ups gets to his house* ._.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 7, 2008)

ye, Yosh's lag was... kinda awkward, it always lagged when I'm supposed to knock off/recover/dodge a powerful smash... see Ness x Luigi match...

I'm not saying that my connection is the best one, but I never lag when I'm fighting someone else...

hah, and that last match Yosh... poor Jiggz, got smacked while sleeping :<


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 7, 2008)

You'd think Nintendo would've done something about it right about now...
Could be the wireless routers too, though... I dunno.  I think I have a craptastic router...

LOL... not even Jigglypuff'll get any sympathy from Ike.  XD


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 7, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You can't use a camera SD card. :roll:


I used my Kodak SD card from my digital camera. 



SirRob said:


> Alright, I can't bear playing online anymore. There's just too much lag to make the matches actually playable. The only person here that doesn't have a red connection with me is Huey.


Im sorry SirRob, please dont give up. 



half-witted fur said:


> literally counting in seconds until ups gets to his house ._.
> (its in Louisiana, so I should get it tomorrow)


Is that healthy?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 8, 2008)

I get online in a few minutes, if anyone wanna brawl


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 8, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> I get online in a few minutes, if anyone wanna brawl


I'll play, give me a few to wake up.


----------



## X (Oct 8, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Is that healthy?


probably not.
although i only have to wait another day.
i will probably be on tomorrow after i finish working (6:30pm my time, i think that's about 3:30pm your time.)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 8, 2008)

Im getting on now


----------



## SirRob (Oct 8, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Im getting on now


I'm beginning to think you guys have a button that turns on lag or something, 'cause there was almost no lag in the first match and in the beginning of the second one. :3

Edit: LOLOLOLOLOL I DIDN'T GET A SECOND JUMP TWICE IN THAT MATCH (The second Fox vs. Fox match)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 8, 2008)

SirRob said:


> I'm beginning to think you guys have a button that turns on lag or something, 'cause there was almost no lag in the first match and in the beginning of the second one. :3
> 
> Edit: LOLOLOLOLOL I DIDN'T GET A SECOND JUMP TWICE IN THAT MATCH


Dont kill yourself Rob, you're too good for suicide.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm EXTREMELY offended by your suiciding after you kill me.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 8, 2008)

SirRob said:


> I'm EXTREMELY offended by your suiciding after you kill me.


Im sorry... you did the same to me... I wont do it anymore. Why are you doing it?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 8, 2008)

Stop killing yourself.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 8, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Im sorry... you did the same to me... I wont do it anymore. Why are you doing it?


I figured you needed a handicap 'cause you're so bad at the game, isn't that why you were doing it to me?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 8, 2008)

SirRob said:


> I figured you needed a handicap 'cause you're so bad at the game, isn't that why you were doing it to me?


...I really didnt mean to offend you, you did it to me before I did it to you. Im sorry. There's no need to be offensive either, if you want a lowsy opponent I'll be one for you.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 8, 2008)

Silibus said:


> ...I really didnt mean to offend you, you did it to me before I did it to you. Im sorry. There's no need to be offensive either, if you want a lowsy opponent I'll be one for you.


So now you're saying you weren't trying in those last matches. Great.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 8, 2008)

Can you feel the love tonight~









THE PEACE THE EVENING BRINGS~


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 8, 2008)

SirRob said:


> So now you're saying you weren't trying in those last matches. Great.


Once again SirRob I didnt mean to insult you. I dont want to argue with you, I only want to fight you.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm going on for a bit.  Can't believe how swamped I've been...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 9, 2008)

I pushed it! and I don't regret it!

I'll get on in a few minutes :3




and what the hell is wrong with you Rob? o.o


OH SHI- I got ninja'd ._.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 9, 2008)

Sorry i gotta go, school and all.  Might as well end on a good note.  That first match cheese, was nice.  We need another link fight tho.  That was epic.  I'll try to be on later today.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 9, 2008)

It's called BUTTON LAG. It messes up the timing for ALL OF MY MOVES, and makes it IMPOSSIBLE for me to actually DEFEND AGAINST ATTACKS. It makes it IMPOSSIBLE for me to time my Fox Illusion correctly, resulting in lots of suicides, and it makes the slow characters that you use EXTREMELY CHEAP because it basically takes away the lag from their strong attacks. You don't seem to feel it because you use characters that BENEFIT from the lag.


----------



## X (Oct 9, 2008)

ok, at school right now but ups just delivered my wii, i will be on tonight tomorrow.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 9, 2008)

SirRob said:


> It's called BUTTON LAG. It messes up the timing for ALL OF MY MOVES, and makes it IMPOSSIBLE for me to actually DEFEND AGAINST ATTACKS. It makes it IMPOSSIBLE for me to time my Fox Illusion correctly, resulting in lots of suicides, and it makes the slow characters that you use EXTREMELY CHEAP because it basically takes away the lag from their strong attacks. You don't seem to feel it because you use characters that BENEFIT from the lag.


I know what you mean. Thats why I started to use fox too, remember? (It was funny when I beat you with your own charater) Then I used Falco then Wolf. And anytime I was Ike you won.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 9, 2008)

SirRob said:


> It's called BUTTON LAG. It messes up the timing for ALL OF MY MOVES, and makes it IMPOSSIBLE for me to actually DEFEND AGAINST ATTACKS. It makes it IMPOSSIBLE for me to time my Fox Illusion correctly, resulting in lots of suicides, and it makes the slow characters that you use EXTREMELY CHEAP because it basically takes away the lag from their strong attacks. You don't seem to feel it because you use characters that BENEFIT from the lag.


all of YOUR moves? don't act like you're the only one who's lagging. And why didn't you use his up B instead of Fox Illusion? the only slow and "cheap" character I used was Ike, and I lost 3:1, yes I cannot fight perfectly with him, but he's good enough to destroy other mains. Oh and "minus plus minus is plus" doesn't count for Brawl, they lag even more if you ask me, not less o.o
you're just exaggerating the whole thing, or maybe you can't take losse well and blame other things for your losses

oh and yes, Weegee benefits so much from the lag...
actually, our connection was orange, not red... so it wasn't that bad as you said, you're maybe just overeacting


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 9, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> all of YOUR moves? don't act like you're the only one who's lagging. And why didn't you use his up B instead of Fox Illusion? the only slow and "cheap" character I used was Ike, and I lost 3:1, yes I cannot fight perfectly with him, but he's good enough to destroy other mains. Oh and "minus plus minus is plus" doesn't count for Brawl, they lag even more if you ask me, not less o.o
> you're just exaggerating the whole thing, or maybe you can't take losse well and blame other things for your losses
> 
> oh and yes, Weegee benefits so much from the lag...
> actually, our connection was orange, not red... so it wasn't that bad as you said, you're maybe just overeacting


Cheese, please calm down. This is a game, games are supposed to be fun and relaxing. Not stressing and annoying. I hate lag too, but I still have fun fighting. And SirRob, you are always a better fighter than me, not matter how much lag there is.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Oct 9, 2008)

Methinks you all need to settle down and play a lagless game of Game Party. I mean, c'mawn, it's Game Party.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 9, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I know what you mean. Thats why I started to use fox too, remember? (It was funny when I beat you with your own charater) Then I used Falco then Wolf. And anytime I was Ike you won.


You were on the offensive for most of that match. You're at a disadvantage if you go on the defensive, because the button lag makes it very difficult to shield and dodge effectively. Also, twice in that match I fell to my doom because I apparently used my second jump without realizing it, and when I DID realize it, it was too late for me to recover.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 9, 2008)

SirRob said:


> You were on the offensive for most of that match. You're at a disadvantage if you go on the defensive, because the button lag makes it very difficult to shield and dodge effectively. Also, twice in that match I fell to my doom because I apparently used my second jump without realizing it, and when I DID realize it, it was too late for me to recover.


[Sigh] I know you killed yourself.. alot, I remember you using Fox's side b attack under the stage. Why dont we all redo our connections, fight each other and weed out who has lag.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 9, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> all of YOUR moves? don't act like you're the only one who's lagging. And why didn't you use his up B instead of Fox Illusion? the only slow and "cheap" character I used was Ike, and I lost 3:1, yes I cannot fight perfectly with him, but he's good enough to destroy other mains. Oh and "minus plus minus is plus" doesn't count for Brawl, they lag even more if you ask me, not less o.o
> you're just exaggerating the whole thing, or maybe you can't take losse well and blame other things for your losses
> 
> oh and yes, Weegee benefits so much from the lag...
> actually, our connection was orange, not red... so it wasn't that bad as you said, you're maybe just overeacting


Fire Fox is slow and predictable. Also, when I said slow characters, I meant characters that have a delay after they attack, like Ike, Link, and Luigi. The lag benefits them because you already have lag after attacks, so you can't really feel the extra button lag.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 9, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Fire Fox is slow and predictable. Also, when I said slow characters, I meant characters that have a delay after they attack, like Ike, Link, and Luigi. The lag benefits them because you already have lag after attacks, so you can't really feel the extra button lag.


You make a really good point, the only time you tried to use it I killed you with Ike. (I still lost the match though.)


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 9, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Cheese, please calm down. This is a game, games are supposed to be fun and relaxing. Not stressing and annoying. I hate lag too, but I still have fun fighting. And SirRob, you are always a better fighter than me, not matter how much lag there is.


heh, I was calmed all the time, I never get angered by a game o.o
sry if you got that wrong, I wanted to clear some things out


> Fire Fox is slow and predictable. Also, when I said slow characters, I meant characters that have a delay after they attack, like Ike, Link, and Luigi. The lag benefits them because you already have lag after attacks, so you can't really feel the extra button lag.


I can't hit you when you're grabbing the ledge after using Fire Fox from down under



> Luigi


what? o.o


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 9, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> heh, I was calmed all the time, I never get angered by a game o.o
> sry if you got that wrong, I wanted to clear some things out


Understandable, just making sure. ^_^


----------



## SirRob (Oct 9, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> I can't hit you when you're grabbing the ledge after using Fire Fox from down under


Well I don't usually use Fox Illusion when I'm UNDER the stage.


			
				cheesewulf said:
			
		

> what? o.o


Some of Luigi's moves have a quite a bit of lag when they finish, like his dash attack.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 9, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Well I don't usually use Fox Illusion when I'm UNDER the stage.
> 
> Some of Luigi's moves have a quite a bit of lag when they finish, like his dash attack.


well I meant that you could let you fall further down and then use Fire Fox

well, yeah, but that's the only attack that suffers from lag, like most of the dash attacks... not talking about his missing up B 


no one up for a brawl?


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Oct 9, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> no one up for a brawl?



Dood, I've been online for half-an-hour. :C Just got done handing my cousin's ass to him.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 9, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Dood, I've been online for half-an-hour. :C Just got done handing my cousin's ass to him.


hah, sorry, I can't see who's online when I'm in the living room <_<

when you're still there, I'll fight ya


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 9, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Dood, I've been online for half-an-hour. :C Just got done handing my cousin's ass to him.


Im sorry, I didnt even know you had your wii back. I'll get on in a little while, I still have things to do.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Oct 9, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Im sorry, I didnt even know you had your wii back. I'll get on in a little while, I still have things to do.



Yeah, it's here. I'm playing today due to a fall holiday keeping me from school. Guess I'll see you 'round in a few.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 9, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Yeah, it's here. I'm playing today due to a fall holiday keeping me from school. Guess I'll see you 'round in a few.


Gahh... sorry I took so long. I have so many things to do, I'll be on tonight.


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 9, 2008)

I might be on in about 2 hours and 15 minutes (6 PM central).  My friend's radio show airs for an hour at 5, so I'm trying not to miss it again.

Sweet Nayru, I miss my laptop... .__.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 9, 2008)

Sorry for the wait everyone. Im on now.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, I'm bored.  Guess I'll be on soon.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 9, 2008)

Yosh, I think I know where some of the lag is coming from... [Looks at Soren]... No worries though, its still fun ^__^


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 9, 2008)

I kinda figured.  Yosh shows blue to me.  OMG!  BLUE!  Just remember, I am going through the internet by means of an apartment.  So I would guess that the more who are on here, the slower it gets.  

Regardless, it was fun.  It would have been better without that HORRID lag that I bet plagues SirRob...  Sorry dude.  

On a side note, there's a brawl tourney being held at the lofts on monday.  So don't expect me to be on after 7pm.  I'm going to kick their non-furry butts!

Edit:  I'm thinking of replacing pit with Zero suit.  She's nekkid and quick.  And nekkid.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 9, 2008)

Uggg.. I know when I lag now.. Whenever my little brother plays Xbox live my connection dies.


----------



## X (Oct 9, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Uggg.. I know when I lag now.. Whenever my little brother plays Xbox live my connection dies.



multiple connections to the same wireless network will do that.
_____________________________________________________________________
(i will be able to play when my brawl disk gets here, the anticipation is killing me)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 9, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> multiple connections to the same wireless network will do that.
> _____________________________________________________________________
> (i will be able to play when my brawl disk gets here, the anticipation is killing me)


 
Well Im using a laptop, there's a desktop, Ds, 360 and Wii using one connection. XD


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 9, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Well Im using a laptop, there's a desktop, Ds, 360 and Wii using one connection. XD



At the same time? :|


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 9, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> At the same time? :|


It was, Ive stopped now. But now my siblings are heading to bed, so the connection should be perfect.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 10, 2008)

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekend D:


let's brawl! is anyone up?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 10, 2008)

Im up early today so sure ^__^


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm afraid to say I'll be away from my Wii this weekend and heading home.  Gotta pick up some of my airsoft guns from the shop.  Luckily though, I have a working scanner at home so when I get back I can submit SirRobs prize art after so long of a delay.

That should get your spirit up dude.  I would be on now, but the internets is fighting me too much just to load one freakin page.  Or maybe it's my laptop.  Don't know, but the lag would be worse than yesterday, and I can't do that to you guys.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 10, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> I'm afraid to say I'll be away from my Wii this weekend and heading home.  Gotta pick up some of my airsoft guns from the shop.  Luckily though, I have a working scanner at home so when I get back I can submit SirRobs prize art after so long of a delay.
> 
> That should get your spirit up dude.  I would be on now, but the internets is fighting me too much just to load one freakin page.  Or maybe it's my laptop.  Don't know, but the lag would be worse than yesterday, and I can't do that to you guys.


nah I think it's the forum, it loaded like a minute too on my laptop
every other page loaded instantly


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 10, 2008)

No, I think it's my laptop, I can't seem to get any reaction here.  It's like I'm living SirRobs curse-ed lag on my computer.  I click and there's a one minute delay on nearly everything.  I may need to toss this one soon.  Thankfully I have a back-up, but still.  I don't think the most hard-core anti-virus programs could save this thing the way things are going.  It takes at least 20 mins just to boot up and an extra 10 mins before I can click on anything.

I appologise for the rant, but we all need to every so often.  I'm glad I got this out.

Enjoy the weekend for me...  Even though I have a better connection at home, I'm not bringing my Wii because too much is going on when I get home.  It sux really.  My best chance at minimal lag, and I won't be seeing it...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 10, 2008)

That was fun cheese, I dont know what happened in that last battle but lets say you won. Snake is unstoppable >,</


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 10, 2008)

bleh, now I wanna kill myself when I see of even hear the word Snake!
he's just... GAH... too much range, too much power, too much gimmicks, too much gadgets, you think you've avoid an attack and then something explodes or whatever >_<
the most annoying thing on him is that he survives lethal blows at 160%, where other character are wiped away with 100%! >___________<

you won every match with Snake <_<


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 10, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> bleh, now I wanna kill myself when I see of even hear the word Snake!
> he's just... GAH... too much range, too much power, too much gimmicks, too much gadgets, you think you've avoid an attack and then something explodes or whatever >_<
> the most annoying thing on him is that he survives lethal blows at 160%, where other character are wiped away with 100%! >___________<
> 
> you won every match with Snake <_<


Snake is known for his gadgets. It was funny when I had all 3 lives and over 160% and still won XD  (Good games Cheese!)


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 10, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Snake is known for his gadgets. It was funny when I had all 3 lives and over 160% and still won XD  (Good games Cheese!)


ye, that was with Toon Link D:
you really had to see my face xD

I'm still up tho... well I am the whole evening, since it is weekend :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 10, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> ye, that was with Toon Link D:
> you really had to see my face xD
> 
> I'm still up tho... well I am the whole evening, since it is weekend :3


Maybe later. I have some stuff to do. I realized the more I use Snake I get worse with Marth and Ike. And vice versa.


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 10, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> I kinda figured.  Yosh shows blue to me.  OMG!  BLUE!  Just remember, I am going through the internet by means of an apartment.  So I would guess that the more who are on here, the slower it gets.


You're the only blue one on my list, too... but...

...I really hate to sound idiotic, but what do each colors mean on the list?  I got several reds, some yellows, and some greens... =/

I always thought it was me who produced the lag.  Though now that my laptop's gone the connection has improved a little...

...perhaps!

I might go on soon.  Let's see how far my boredom takes me today.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 10, 2008)

the color says how good your connection to the player is

red, orange, yellow, green, blue
red is worst, blue is best

just say when you're up Yosh :3


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 10, 2008)

Alright, just finished lunch.  I'll be hosting a Brawl room soon.  ^^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 10, 2008)

okay, I'll get on my Wii then :3


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2008)

Yup, there definately was no lag at all this time.


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 10, 2008)

Alright, time for a break.  Those matches were amazing, Rob, Wigi, and moogle!  I'm glad the lag bug didn't show up in most of the matches (well, until near the end).

Lots of funny moments... man... I'm tempted to record matches using my mom's digital camera... even if they'll be in craptastic quality.  XD


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 10, 2008)

I'll be on soon.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 10, 2008)

I slowly get used to shieldgrabs D:
I reckognized that on Eldin Bridge where you left Rob ;P

but we all had some awesome games Yosh, I got better with Ike D:



> I'll be on soon.


buzz me on yahoo when you're ready, I need some coffein D:


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 10, 2008)

To Silibus, gimme at least 30 or so minutes.

Though I can shorten my break time if needed.

And yeah, I noticed.  I'll have to train more so that I can no longer be afraid of Mr. Hurricane Ike...  XP


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 10, 2008)

Let me eat dinner, I'll IM everyone and post when im on.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 10, 2008)

Im finally on. @_@


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 10, 2008)

Good games Yosh.


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 10, 2008)

^Likewise.  ^^

Heh, I need to brush up on my skills.  Been playing a lot of M&L:SS lately.  XD


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 10, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> ^Likewise. ^^
> 
> Heh, I need to brush up on my skills. Been playing a lot of M&L:SS lately. XD


Heh, I understand. ^__^ Snake is unstoppable


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 10, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Snake is unstoppable


I was pretty close to beating him with Bowser, though.

Expect a rematch sometime later!  XP


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 10, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> I was pretty close to beating him with Bowser, though.
> 
> Expect a rematch sometime later! XP


Anytime, just ask~ You're good with bowser. I want to see you and Ros fight with bowsers.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 11, 2008)

NEW CHALLENGER: KITTAHKAT - 5327 2548 1400


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 11, 2008)

bleh, sorry about yesterday Yosh, that I disappeared suddenly :<
they turned off the router... I hate when they're doing that :\

heh, I saved that match Ike X Pit on the Halberd, that was epic D:


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 11, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> bleh, sorry about yesterday Yosh, that I disappeared suddenly :<
> they turned off the router... I hate when they're doing that :\
> 
> heh, I saved that match Ike X Pit on the Halberd, that was epic D:


Up for a match Cheese? I'll be up in 4-5 hours. I can function fine without sleep. (Last night I had 2 ^_^)


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Up for a match Cheese? I'll be up in 4-5 hours. I can function fine without sleep. (Last night I had 2 ^_^)


sure everytime, just get your sleep


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 11, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> bleh, sorry about yesterday Yosh, that I disappeared suddenly :<
> they turned off the router... I hate when they're doing that :\


Heh, it's alright.  ^^  Things like that happen occasionally...

I'm going to go visit a friend for the day.  His house has wi-fi, though, and I'm bringing over my Wii, so I may or may not be online.  It all depends if I make it on at the right time or not.  ^^'

If not, I'll be home by tonight anyway.  XP


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 11, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Heh, it's alright.  ^^  Things like that happen occasionally...
> 
> I'm going to go visit a friend for the day.  His house has wi-fi, though, and I'm bringing over my Wii, so I may or may not be online.  It all depends if I make it on at the right time or not.  ^^'
> 
> If not, I'll be home by tonight anyway.  XP


I hope it so :3


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 11, 2008)

no one up for brawl? :<


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 11, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> no one up for brawl? :<


Sorry Cheese, I needed the sleep. I'll be up for a brawl later.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Sorry Cheese, I needed the sleep. I'll be up for a brawl later.


heh, no problem, my friends are gone now, I'll just wait till my parents sleep, then I'll be online :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 11, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> heh, no problem, my friends are gone now, I'll just wait till my parents sleep, then I'll be online :3


Cool, give me some time and I'll get on as soon as I can.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Cool, give me some time and I'll get on as soon as I can.


okay, I post something with my Wii when I get on

see ya then


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 11, 2008)

I'll get on now


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 11, 2008)

Im already on ^_^


----------



## SirRob (Oct 11, 2008)

I think I know what I like the most about lag. It makes Fox SLOW.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 11, 2008)

That was fun. I really dont like that random "Marth/Nate" guy. I had fun, I hope you had fun too Rob and Cheese.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 12, 2008)

Silibus said:


> That was fun. I really dont like that random "Marth/Nate" guy. I had fun, I hope you had fun too Rob and Cheese.


hell yea! Nate is Rob with Marth, he's badass, I had a lot of duels with him after you and Rob left

he destroyed me, and I destroyed him, but mostly he won, and mostly it were close wins 

after a friend of him joined it got annoying because they formed up against me and I left... well it was pretty late by then, it was like 4 am when I stopped


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 12, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Heh, it's alright.  ^^  Things like that happen occasionally...
> 
> I'm going to go visit a friend for the day.  His house has wi-fi, though, and I'm bringing over my Wii, so I may or may not be online.  It all depends if I make it on at the right time or not.  ^^'
> 
> If not, I'll be home by tonight anyway.  XP


Well, so much for this promise... oi, vei... ._.

I couldn't get my friend's Nintendo Wi-Fi USB Connector to work, so I couldn't go on wi-fi yesterday.  And not only did I get home late, I got distracted with the new stuff I got off the Wii Shop Channel (Art Style: Orbient and Mario Kart 64)...

For that, I apologize.  I'll try to see if I don't get distracted again today.  ^^;


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm at a friend right now and the connection works so I'll be on in a few minutes


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 12, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> I'm at a friend right now and the connection works so I'll be on in a few minutes


Will he be playing too? ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 12, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Will he be playing too? ^_^



yep :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 12, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> yep :3


Cool, let me know when you get on! I'll join in~


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 12, 2008)

Those were some good matches, Cheesewulf.
But it started to lag really horribly in the end.  I'm going to take a break for now.

And I think I'm responsible for it... while I was downloading my new stuff from the Wii Shop Channel yesterday, it took practically forever.  On the "progress bar", Mario would collect one coin, wait like 20 or more seconds, and collect another one.  I've seen it go faster than that in other Wiis... =/


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 12, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Those were some good matches, Cheesewulf.
> But it started to lag really horribly in the end.  I'm going to take a break for now.
> 
> And I think I'm responsible for it... while I was downloading my new stuff from the Wii Shop Channel yesterday, it took practically forever.  On the "progress bar", Mario would collect one coin, wait like 20 or more seconds, and collect another one.  I've seen it go faster than that in other Wiis... =/


heh, no, it was my friend's brothers fault, he watched movies and played WoW and Age of Conan at the same time D:


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 12, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> heh, no, it was my friend's brothers fault, he watched movies and played WoW and Age of Conan at the same time D:


Awww, I didnt get to join.... Is anyone on now?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 12, 2008)

I'll play you in Advance wars DoR, Silibus. But that's if you want to.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 12, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> I'll play you in Advance wars DoR, Silibus. But that's if you want to.


Sure ^_^
I have your FC for it right? Mine is on the online players thread.


----------



## AlexX (Oct 12, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> I'll play you in Advance wars DoR, Silibus. But that's if you want to.


You play DoR? What COs do you like using?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 12, 2008)

481164762775

Oh god AlexX, I don't wanna fight you :'(


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 12, 2008)

AlexX said:


> You play DoR? What COs do you like using?


Brenner, Forsythe, or Tabitha.


----------



## AlexX (Oct 12, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> 481164762775
> 
> Oh god AlexX, I don't wanna fight you :'(


Well I don't have Wifi until I get home, so you don't have to worry about it... Right now.

Anyways, COs I use most often are Brenner and Forcythe, but I'm starting to use Penny a lot more. Kinda funny how she looks rather poor on paper, but in practice she's actually pretty good. Plus her theme is awesome.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 12, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Well I don't have Wifi until I get home, so you don't have to worry about it... Right now.
> 
> Anyways, COs I use most often are Brenner and Forcythe, but I'm starting to use Penny a lot more. Kinda funny how she looks rather poor on paper, but in practice she's actually pretty good. Plus her theme is awesome.


Im still waiting for Perverted Impact, on wifi.


----------



## AlexX (Oct 12, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Im still waiting for Perverted Impact, on wifi.


Shame the game won't let you play with more than 1 human other human player on Wifi...With enough people (and a decent amount of free time) we could have a full 4-P game.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 12, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Shame the game won't let you play with more than 1 human other human player on Wifi...With enough people (and a decent amount of free time) we could have a full 4-P game.


I didnt get that either. They have 4 player maps...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 12, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Im still waiting for Perverted Impact, on wifi.


I'm on, Just waiting


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 12, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> I'm on, Just waiting


Do you have a messenger? This would be easier to solve if we can chat.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 12, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Do you have a messenger? This would be easier to solve if we can chat.


It's working however it's slow as crap


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 12, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> It's working however it's slow as crap


Lets see if the friend codes are right. 
Mine: 532 700 746 280
Yours: 481 164 762 775
Is this right?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 12, 2008)

Yep, your right


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 12, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Yep, your right


I dont know whats wrong.. I made a group but no one is joining. My DoR name is Zero.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, if I dont play DoR soon. Does anyone want to brawl?


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 12, 2008)

^_^  I'm back from my stop home.  I need a fix!  I need practice for a brawl tourney-ish thing at the lofts here.  Be on shortly.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 12, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I dont know whats wrong.. I made a group but no one is joining. My DoR name is Zero.


I can't get on, I don't know.
Edit Do you have Starfox Command?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 12, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> ^_^ I'm back from my stop home. I need a fix! I need practice for a brawl tourney-ish thing at the lofts here. Be on shortly.


Im on now.



Perverted Impact said:


> I can't get on, I don't know.


We can try again later. If you want to IM me my messenger info is under my avi.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 12, 2008)

Fine.


----------



## AlexX (Oct 12, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Edit Do you have Starfox Command?


*raises hand and hops up and down* Oh! Oh! I do! I do!

Though we should probably move these discussions to the online gaming thread or something... This topic keeps getting de-railed a lot.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 12, 2008)

... Marth/Nate is such a coward.. I want to face him 1 on 1. I hate those smug taunts. I know I can beat him if no one was in the way.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow, great matches.  I'm pooped.  I enjoyed all the matches.  They really make winning worth the effort.  I need to eat.  

I may be on afterwards.  I dunno.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 12, 2008)

Im stopping too, as soon as you left Soren they double teamed me. I was only able to kill one most of the way through. I hate cowards.


----------



## Wait Wait (Oct 12, 2008)

wait anyone wanna play i am bored


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 12, 2008)

^Sure, I guess I can play for a bit!  ^^
My friend code's in my sig.  I'd need to add yours though...


----------



## Wait Wait (Oct 12, 2008)

pm'd


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 12, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Im stopping too, as soon as you left Soren they double teamed me. I was only able to kill one most of the way through. I hate cowards.



I have to say, I enjoyed us working together against them.  I think they've practiced working as a team, and we didn't.  And we WON quite a bit of those, didn't we?  Hehehe hahaha!

Good times, good times.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 12, 2008)

I'll get on in a bit too. 

Soren we do make a good team, they're using the same console too so they get a bit of an advantage.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 12, 2008)

AlexX said:


> *raises hand and hops up and down* Oh! Oh! I do! I do!
> 
> Though we should probably move these discussions to the online gaming thread or something... This topic keeps getting de-railed a lot.


Rofl no, you'll beat the crap out of me


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks like I may not be on later...

I think I found out why My scanner isn't working, and to fix that I need to download a driver.  It's been running for about 20 mins so far and is only at 1%.  Even if I were to get on, it would strain the connection to it's limit.

I just hope I don't have to leave my computer on all night...


----------



## SirRob (Oct 12, 2008)

Wigi, the lag was pretty bearable when I played you today. It's too bad I couldn't fight you one on one.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 12, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I'll get on in a bit too.
> 
> Soren we do make a good team, they're using the same console too so they get a bit of an advantage.


Scratch that. Im playing DoR with Perverted Impact.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 12, 2008)

I wish I had a wi-fi connection at my girls house. until I do I can't play with you all and that makes me a sad little fox.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 13, 2008)

This is probably the worst time to ask, because people have school, but anyone up for a brawl?


----------



## Kirbizard (Oct 13, 2008)

I've got to play Brawl more, I've been neglecting it since I got back into Animal Crossing and Earthworm Jim appeared on the Virtual Console. <( ;-; )>


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 13, 2008)

I'll play with you, what is your friend code?


----------



## Kirbizard (Oct 13, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I'll play with you, what is your friend code?



0130-3234-4200

And I'll help myself to your code from the front page >:3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 13, 2008)

Kirbizard said:


> 0130-3234-4200
> 
> And I'll help myself to your code from the front page >:3


Thats cool, give me ten minutes and I'll be on.


----------



## Kirbizard (Oct 13, 2008)

Damn, I had to quit, you were just kicking my ass. <(._.)^

I couldn't get used to the button lag. I'm going to have to practise and come back for a rematch... <(._.)^

[/cowardice]


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 13, 2008)

Stopped so soon Kirbizard? We only did 1 match. I can help you ^_^


----------



## Kirbizard (Oct 13, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Stopped so soon Kirbizard? We only did 1 match. I can help you ^_^



I know. D:

I used to be _slightly_ better than that. This time, I even KO'd *myself*, multiple times, and that's just embarrassing. <( ;-; )>


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 13, 2008)

Kirbizard said:


> I know. D:
> 
> I used to be _slightly_ better than that. This time, I even KO'd *myself*, multiple times, and that's just embarrassing. <( ;-; )>


Get online again we'll spar, nothing serious just the basics.


----------



## Kirbizard (Oct 13, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Get online again we'll spar, nothing serious just the basics.



If I get eaten by that giant fish one more time... >:U


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 13, 2008)

Kirbizard said:


> If I get eaten by that giant fish one more time... >:U


Final destination only.


----------



## Kirbizard (Oct 13, 2008)

You weren't even trying and I nearly lost. <(o_o)>

I need to improve again... D:

Sorry you had to play like that, I'll try and re-practice with my characters. We can have a proper match soon I hope. XD


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 13, 2008)

Kirbizard said:


> You weren't even trying and I nearly lost. <(o_o)>
> 
> I need to improve again... D:
> 
> Sorry you had to play like that, I'll try and re-practice with my characters. We can have a proper match soon I hope. XD


Im here whenever you need me.


----------



## Kirbizard (Oct 13, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Im here whenever you need me.


<3

Be honest though, how bad did I seem? XD

I really felt I'd let myself down in that performance. xp


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 13, 2008)

Kirbizard said:


> <3
> 
> Be honest though, how bad did I seem? XD
> 
> I really felt I'd let myself down in that performance. xp


You remind me of myself when I first played. I wasnt used to the difference in the smash attacks from melee to brawl and I died alot.


----------



## nek0chan (Oct 13, 2008)

sili when i manage to find free time we need to play again =]


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 13, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> sili when i manage to find free time we need to play again =]


Of course ^_^b I miss our fights.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 13, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Wigi, the lag was pretty bearable when I played you today. It's too bad I couldn't fight you one on one.


heh, sorry, but my friend insisted to fight you, why didn't you pressed "maybe later" when he tried to join? ^.^

I'll be on in 2 hours, just need to get back to school now <_<


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 13, 2008)

I havent fallen asleep yet. I'll try to wake in 2 hours. Cheese Buzz me on yahoo when you get on. And keep buzzing until I respond.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 13, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I havent fallen asleep yet. I'll try to wake in 2 hours. Cheese Buzz me on yahoo when you get on. And keep buzzing until I respond.


heh, okay, I'll try :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 13, 2008)

Im up


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 13, 2008)

My Din, something's wrong with me today... and to top it off, I was "disconnected from network during transmission" on the last fight... aiii...

I'll need to brush up on Brawl and try again later.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 13, 2008)

Sorry for leaving, just didnt feel like playing anymore.


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 13, 2008)

^S'alright.  No worries.  ^_^

I need to finish up M&L:SS anyway.  I left off just when I got into Bowser's Castle two days ago.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 13, 2008)

heh, sorry that I was afk for a long time, my mom needed me and it took longer than expected :<


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 14, 2008)

what? no new posts? o.o

I'll be at my friend again today :3
We'll be able to play online for sure, but I don't know when


----------



## X (Oct 14, 2008)

ill be on at 7pm us eastern tonight if my internet doesn't crash.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 14, 2008)

Results of the loft tourney yesterday:

I reign champoin of the 1 vs 1 matches!   To be honest, only one person was actually a challenge.

I lost the 2 vs 2 in the first round.  Eh, so what?  I won the 1 vs 1.

And I did it with Lucario!  Now my loft knows the power of AURA!!!  
I got a little cocky when I won by mimicing Lucario's victory pose.

A winner is me.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 14, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> what? no new posts? o.o
> 
> I'll be at my friend again today :3
> We'll be able to play online for sure, but I don't know when


Let me know when, when you find out


half-witted fur said:


> ill be on at 7pm us eastern tonight if my internet doesn't crash.


FC?


----------



## X (Oct 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> FC?



unsure atm. still at school.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 14, 2008)

my friend and I wanna play now, anyone is getting online? :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 14, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> my friend and I wanna play now, anyone is getting online? :3


I will, give me 30 minutes.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I will, give me 30 minutes.


okay, we will kill the time somehow


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 14, 2008)

I dont know what happened Cheese, but we suddenly stopped playing. I think the connection was lost. Yosh good games ^_^


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 14, 2008)

I really hope Cheese's matches weren't lagging before I arrived.  =/  (Heh, I'm so modest... ^^')

Great games, Silibus.  I'm a little proud of my one-and-only victory with Lucas over Snake, though... XD


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 14, 2008)

Snake is still the best.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I dont know what happened Cheese, but we suddenly stopped playing. I think the connection was lost. Yosh good games ^_^


heh, yeah we left because of the lag :<
my friend didn't want to play anymore, so wie went offline and played offline... when his Sis joined, we made a 2v1 D:


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 14, 2008)

Man I can't wait to get my Wii, Ike will be kicking some arse w00t.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 14, 2008)

south syde fox said:


> Man I can't wait to get my Wii, Ike will be kicking some arse w00t.


my friend and his Sis hate him now
but they laugh everytime when I say "I fight for my friends" D: they say it sounds exactly like him


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Snake is still the best in lag.



fix'd


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 14, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> heh, yeah we left because of the lag :<
> my friend didn't want to play anymore, so wie went offline and played offline... when his Sis joined, we made a 2v1 D:


Me and Yosh played 1 on 1 with 0 lag, I dont know who it was that made it that way.


----------



## X (Oct 14, 2008)

alright! i got it. here's my fc:     2535-6660-4169 (aquaz)
ill be on in an hour. practice for now.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 14, 2008)

Welcome to the brawl! Let me know when you are ready to fight.


----------



## X (Oct 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Welcome to the brawl! Let me know when you are ready to fight.



ill be up and ready in 2 hours.


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 14, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> alright! i got it. here's my fc:     2535-6660-4169 (aquaz)
> ill be on in an hour. practice for now.


I'll add you once I get a chance.  ^^  Hope to see you online!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 14, 2008)

I'll be on soon, but the might be a storm. If I suddenly drop out of a match, the power has gone out.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 14, 2008)

Im on now


----------



## SirRob (Oct 14, 2008)

PREPARE TO GET OWNED


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 14, 2008)

When I killed myself I was taking a break that round.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Snake is still the best in bed.


Double fix'd.

Edit: Ahhhhrrg, I got disconnected. That was one of my favorite songs too. :\


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Big Boss is still the best in bed.


I corrected myself. The lag was horrible. It may have been me because, the 360 is online and 2 computers. I'll be on later tonight when less people are using the same connection.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Fox is still the best in bed.


Fixed again. And yes, the lag WAS horrible. ~_~


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> SirRob is still the best in bed.


XD Will you be on later tonight?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> XD Will you be on later tonight?


I doubt it... I have school tomorrow, after all. @_@


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 14, 2008)

SirRob said:


> I doubt it... I have school tomorrow, after all. @_@


That sucks, im sorry. It was probably me lagging this time. (I hate when my little brother is playing CoD4) When can we play again?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> That sucks, im sorry. It was probably me lagging this time. (I hate when my little brother is playing CoD4) When can we play again?


I dunno... Tomorrow maybe? Depends on my mood.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 14, 2008)

SirRob said:


> I dunno... Tomorrow maybe? Depends on my mood.


Okay, let me know when or if you get on. And if you need someone to talk to, im here. Im here if you need to vent.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Okay, let me know when or if you get on. And if you need someone to talk to, im here. Im here if you need to vent.


Hah, same goes from me to you. But believe me, I have plenty of people to talk to if I need to vent.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 14, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Hah, same goes from me to you. But believe me, I have plenty of people to talk to if I need to vent.


Oh.. alright.. ^_^ I still want to chat with you~ But I need some sleep. Ive only slept 5 hours in the last 48.


----------



## X (Oct 14, 2008)

i got my ass kicked x_x


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 15, 2008)

Im free to play now, no lag. Everyone at home is asleep.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 15, 2008)

phew, finally at home and everything done that have to be done D:

I'm up in a few minutes, just let me check all my stuff... :3

Edit: I'm ready to brawl now


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 15, 2008)

hey no one up for a brawl? :<


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 15, 2008)

Maybe later, I need some sleep. x.x


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 15, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Maybe later, I need some sleep. x.x



hehe okay :3 take your time, my parents aren't sleeping yet anyway x3

just say when you get on, I hope I don't doze off till then D:


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 15, 2008)

I may be on in a bit.  Yesterday I traded some games in at Gamestop and got a MGS compilation so at the moment I'm being sneaky in Alaska.  Unfortunately, I don't have a PS1 memory card, so I have to do it all in one go...

So if I'm on, I have to leave the PS2 on while I play, having absolutly no effect on anyone but myself, hearing the disk continuing to be read and drive me mad like Psycho Mantis.  (Who I literally just ass-kicked)

Be on sometime soon...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 15, 2008)

when you're still up, I'll get on in a few secs


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 15, 2008)

Alright, can't take this backtracking bullsh*t.  I need some action.  I'll be on in a few.  I haven't eaten since 10am this morning...  So right after I eat quickly.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 15, 2008)

okay just say when you're ready and host a room, I'll switch over to the disc channel then


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 15, 2008)

Okay, I'm starting up the game now...

Edit:  I made the room since no one else be here...


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 15, 2008)

yep, you did it char..


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 15, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> yep, you did it char..



I did what? D:

awesome games! curse those timezones, it's already 1:30 am here. I have to admit you got much better :3
and that doublekill with ZZS and Ike was epic x3
looking forward to fight you more often, you're really good


----------



## SirRob (Oct 15, 2008)

Brawl said:
			
		

> Communication error. Please try again. For help, visit support.nintendo.com.
> 
> 97003.


The entire screen suddenly went blank and that message appeared, right in the middle of my Brawl with Moogle. I couldn't go back to the menu or do anything, no matter what I pressed. That SERIOUSLY freaked me out.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey guys. Im up, I'll be on soon.


----------



## X (Oct 15, 2008)

ill be on in a few.

ps. cheese and sorean. add me


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 15, 2008)

Im on.


----------



## X (Oct 15, 2008)

dude, where did the lag go?


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 15, 2008)

Cheers from the Wii's Internet channel!  (heheh, mom's using the compy right now...)

I'm up for a Brawl right now, if anyone's interested...  (heh, typing with the Wiimote pointer is hard, yet a little fun... time-consuming, though...)


----------



## X (Oct 15, 2008)

im in for one more match then i need to unlock my favorite character.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 15, 2008)

Im still on


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 15, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> I did what? D:



That was when I won with PT, I switched to Charizard just to see his victory pose.  Ivysaur did the most, and Squirtle never had a chance.




half-witted fur said:


> ps. cheese and sorean. add me



I knew I forgot something...  I'll add you now so I don't forget again.  


Cheese, it was great.  Kinda sucked for me at the end when toony Link was OWNING me.  But that just gave me the motivation to kick his @$$!  We do need another Link v. Toon link fight.  

I believe I should replace Pit with Nekkid Samus but I'm too lazy to change the sig.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 15, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> ps. cheese and sorean. add me



Added.  Done.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 15, 2008)

Yosh that great ^__^ I had tons of fun. I'll be on again later tonight.


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 15, 2008)

Hehe, agreed; those were some pretty awesome matches.  I had to try with Bowser a second time since mom was bugging me, though... >_>

You are a _god_ with Snake, no lie.  I got lucky in the last few matches...  (*snicker*  I ruined your chat with Otacon... that was funny... X3)


----------



## X (Oct 16, 2008)

ill be on later tomorrow, after school. 

also: i wont be here during Thursday night, Friday, Saturday, or Sunday morning. camping


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 16, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> ill be on in a few.
> 
> ps. cheese and sorean. add me


I did already :3


okay, I'm up for a brawl if anyone wanna fight me, just let me check my stuff



> Cheese, it was great. Kinda sucked for me at the end when toony Link was OWNING me. But that just gave me the motivation to kick his @$$! We do need another Link v. Toon link fight.


tehe, I saved our double Toon Link match on Delfino Plaza for a friend, he's a fan of him and goes really well with him, but not so "good" like we do, so I'm training him, and this vid showed a lot of tricks with TL  hope you don't mind when I show him how you got... ownd D:


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 16, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> tehe, I saved our double Toon Link match on Delfino Plaza for a friend, he's a fan of him and goes really well with him, but not so "good" like we do, so I'm training him, and this vid showed a lot of tricks with TL  hope you don't mind when I show him how you got... ownd D:



I don't mind, I just wish I put up more of a fight...  If you want to save more tutorial-ish replays, let me know.  We could do two lives each to increase the odds of being able to be saved. 

I'll be on shortly.  My daily routine seems to be taking a little less time than usual.


----------



## X (Oct 16, 2008)

ill be on in a little while. school ends for me in an hour.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, I gots to go to class...  I fought randomly with on Ike who though he was bad ass, but when I showed him Ike's true power, he ran away...  huh.  You play with a cheap character long enough doing cheap attacks, you will be served HARD one day.  

The last fight was nice tho.  Me as toon link and someone else as link fought to cpus and I won by a kill.  They were definately lv 9s.  A wario and Ganon.  Well, I'll get back on after class.  In about four hours or so...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 16, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> ill be on in a little while. school ends for me in an hour.


cool, we're having dinner now, and afterwards I'll be up, just say when you're ready :3


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 16, 2008)

I feel like Brawling and playing Spore, but since Spore always takes a lot of time, I'll be brawling for a while.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 16, 2008)

I don't feel like brawling again now, need to sleep earlier because I have a maths test tomorrow <_<


----------



## moogle (Oct 16, 2008)

hey rob! srry about the wierd game a few days back, must've been a wierd connection problem...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 17, 2008)

a few friends are visiting me today, so I probably won't play online

maybe later, when they're gone :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 17, 2008)

Im trying to get back to my art. ^_^; But if you want to brawl, IM me.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Oct 17, 2008)

Hay u gais, I'll most likely be on tonight. Well, if I'm not distracted by a little something in my sig.

And is it just me or does this thread lack the flavor of the last one? I dunno, maybe it was Marth's fashion.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 17, 2008)

I'll get on tonight for you Ros ^_^


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Oct 17, 2008)

Silibus said:


> "I'll get on tonight for you Ros," he said, stripping off his clothes to reveal a body that most certainly wasn't Asian.... ^_^



Okay, I needed that. I haven't crudely joked all week and the one I pulled off today I got in talk-slapped for. No one cares on a furry forum.


----------



## Grand Hatter (Oct 17, 2008)

I might give you another game today Ruupahn. To hell with the lag. i do it for giggles


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Oct 17, 2008)

Grand Hatter said:


> I might give you another game today Ruupahn. To hell with the lag. i do it for giggles



Whatever you say, Zenigata. Of course I'll go to the convenience store with you!

/hilariousm3vid


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 18, 2008)

Why are you playing Brawl when the Mother 3 translation patch is finished


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 18, 2008)

I won't be online today
I'll go to a friend again to do something for school, but I take my Wii with me, but his connection is so laggy that we won't play online 
then we're off for a birthday, it gets late for sure


----------



## pheonix (Oct 18, 2008)

I finally got a wifi connection so I can finally play brawl with you all.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 18, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I finally got a wifi connection so I can finally play brawl with you all.



When you get your FC, post it.  Most of us will add you asap.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 18, 2008)

I might play today, Ive been kinda busy. ^_^; Sorry guys.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Oct 18, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Why are you playing Brawl when the Mother 3 translation patch is finished



Because my game-juggling skills are UNBELIEVABLE. I was online for about half an hour before getting bored/frustrated. My bf'd been bugging me to play for a week.

Back to the saga of Dustar.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 18, 2008)

heya guys, I'm finally back home and up for a few brawls D:
I'm curious how I do when I'm drunk ^.^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 18, 2008)

<_< Drunk eh? I'll get on for ya.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 18, 2008)

okay I'll get on too then :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 18, 2008)

Gahh, people like to IM me at the worst times. I'll be on again in a few minutes.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 18, 2008)

Such terrible lag. Until its gone, I wont be joining again.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 18, 2008)

Ganondorf is getting more and more one of my favourite characters, I need to train with him tho

Edit: bleh, sorry Yosh, I left by mistake, I wanted to reset our match on Skyworld and pressed l r a start <_<
and I made a new room but you didn't joined :< when I reconnected to the WFC after posting this, you all were gone, there were 4 people online :<

but awesome matches :3 now I know that Oil Panic can't be reflected xD


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Oct 18, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> I'm curious how I do when I'm drunk ^.^



Drunk, eh? The powers of the drunkard are rather mighty when not consumed by guilt. *dramatic tension*

I'd be on all night if I wasn't feeling a bit guilty myself, guys....


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 18, 2008)

Why are you guilty? Im getting on again.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 18, 2008)

My brawl code is 3952-7835-0662 I'm on right now.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 18, 2008)

pheonix said:


> My brawl code is 3952-7835-0662 I'm on right now.


I added you


----------



## pheonix (Oct 18, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I added you



This is my first time doing this so bare with me, what is your brawl code so I can add you?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 18, 2008)

pheonix said:


> This is my first time doing this so bare with me, what is your brawl code so I can add you?


Look at the first page. ^_^ It has everyones.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 18, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Look at the first page. ^_^ It has everyones.



ok sorry.^_^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 18, 2008)

pheonix said:


> ok sorry.^_^


No prob. ^_^


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Oct 18, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Why are you guilty?



Guilty of, after seven months, being finally somewhat tired of this game--at least the wi-fi portion. It's fantastic when we get to play during school, though maybe that's due to it not being inevitable. You never know when we get to play. Dunno, maybe it's the company of friends that counts. Thinking about it, even voice chat wouldn't help much for me.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 18, 2008)

Every time I try and join the game I get bumped off with a 86420 error code? I don't know what I'm doing wrong or what.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Oct 19, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Every time I try and join the game I get bumped off with a 86420 error code? I don't know what I'm doing wrong or what.


The brilliant excuse of an online system is winking at you.

Seriously though, I'm not sure. 'Tendo's got a support search for codes just like that on their site. Check it out.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 19, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Drunk, eh? The powers of the drunkard are rather mighty when not consumed by guilt. *dramatic tension*
> 
> I'd be on all night if I wasn't feeling a bit guilty myself, guys....


heh x3
you know Lee from Naruto?

I'll add you asap pheonix

Edit: Oh yea, I'm hot


----------



## X (Oct 19, 2008)

alright, back from north FL. so ill be on in a min. damn, every muscle in my body aches right now x_x


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 19, 2008)

I wont be on today. Lots of things on my todo list. I'll probably be on tomorrow.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 19, 2008)

perfect timing, I wanted to get on now

oh and did you know?
-get into training mode
-pick Peach
-grab a Smashball
-set the speed to 1/4
-use her Final Smash
-listen to the music
-be amazed

D:


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm able to play online now, parents are sleeping D:
if anyone wanna brawl just say, and I'll switch right over to the disc channel


----------



## SirRob (Oct 19, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I wont be on today. Lots of things on my todo list. I'll probably be on tomorrow.


EPIC SERVEBOT IS EPIC


----------



## X (Oct 19, 2008)

anyone up for brawl?
never mind, out of time for now, i will be on tomorrow.


----------



## MUDjoe2 (Oct 19, 2008)

My code is 3136-6226-9759. My friend list is practically dead, so I guess I'll add everyone from the first post.

Also, I'm not on right now.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 20, 2008)

Pheonix is awesome, I cant wait to face the new challenger. ^_^


----------



## Bowser15 (Oct 20, 2008)

Bowser15(PEROS) 2621-5084-3026


----------



## Bowser15 (Oct 20, 2008)

Silibus said:


> A new SSBB thread to replace "SSBB players wanted"​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bowser15(PEROS) 2621-5084-3026


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 20, 2008)

No need to quote it ^_^;

I added you, have fun~


----------



## Bowser15 (Oct 20, 2008)

What's your brawl code, and brawl name?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 20, 2008)

Bowser15 said:


> What's your brawl code, and brawl name?


Im Silibus, im the first friend code on the list. :-D


----------



## Bowser15 (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh sorry what character do you use the most? I use Fox the most


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 20, 2008)

My best are in this order:

1Snake > 2Ike > 3Marth > 4Link


----------



## Bowser15 (Oct 20, 2008)

Cool okay this is the last question. how do you post threads? then I have to log off.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 20, 2008)

Feel free to ask me anything, you can even IM me on yahoo. Im here to help. Are you trying to make your own thread?


----------



## Bowser15 (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah  how do you make your own thread?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 20, 2008)

Bowser15 said:


> Yeah how do you make your own thread?


It is simple, like posting a reply. At the beginning of a forum you will see a "New Thread" button. Please be sure to post threads in the right location and to follow the rules set by the owner Dragoneer.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 20, 2008)

Bowser15 said:


> Oh sorry what character do you use the most? I use Fox the most


You're officially awesome. 8D


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 20, 2008)

I'll add you 2 asap

oh and Sili, when you're reading this, please correct my Name, it's "WiGi~"... puleeeeaaaaase *doggy eyes*


> Oh sorry what character do you use the most? I use Fox the most


blergh, another Fox user D:
I feel so lonely with my mains ;_;


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 20, 2008)

SirRob said:


> You're officially awesome. 8D


But SirRob, you're the only awesome Fox user. Everyone else are posers.


Cheesewulf said:


> I'll add you 2 asap
> 
> oh and Sili, when you're reading this, please correct my Name, it's "WiGi~"... puleeeeaaaaase *doggy eyes*
> 
> ...


Changed. And dont feel lonely, feel unique.


----------



## Grand Hatter (Oct 20, 2008)

Feel lonely with YOUR mains Cheesewulf?

My main is Olimar, and I kick ass with him ^^

And Silibus, My nickname is Hattie in game ^^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 20, 2008)

Snake...


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow, I don't visit this thread over the weekend and I already missed three new people?
I blame MGS.  Got the "Essential Collection" and played the first MGS (without saving as I don not have a PS1 memory card) and got the "good" ending.  La-dee-freakin-da.

I'm attempting MGS3 and like it a little more, but to be honest, it does seem to take a lot of time learning these patrols paths.  Augh.

I'll add everyone new when I get back from school today.  I'll also try to be on later too.
I've got a lot of things to take care of so I may not be on long.


----------



## Grand Hatter (Oct 20, 2008)

uh oh. Don't start sillibus on MGS :O


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 20, 2008)

Even though these codec sessions take time, some are interesting.  I just sliced a croc to ribbons and got a bit bruised but c'mon.  Right now I'm hiding in a tree on the ground while a guard walks by.  Had to save it cause it was nearing midnight.

I'm not saying it's a bad series, (hell, I haven't tried MGS2 yet) but it's not the kind of stealth game I'm used to.  If you want an example, I guess you could say I enjoyed Red Ninja.  Stealth killing spree with little repercussion.  Snake has never hung someone up in a tree to scare a patrolling guard, has he Sili?


----------



## Grand Hatter (Oct 20, 2008)

Try tenchu, soren tylus. The early installments were the best stealth-gaming i've played.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 20, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Changed. And dont feel lonely, feel unique.


oh yes, that'd fit better




> Feel lonely with YOUR mains Cheesewulf?
> 
> My main is Olimar, and I kick ass with him ^^


I know 2 people here who use Oli as their main :3
oh and I would like to see that 


> Snake...


SNAKE?! SNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE!! *shots*



I'm not up for a brawl now, I'm installing Fiesta online right now, it looks really interesting and I wanna try it out


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 20, 2008)

Grand Hatter said:


> Try tenchu, soren tylus. The early installments were the best stealth-gaming i've played.



I'll check it out, thanks.



Cheesewulf said:


> SNAKE?! SNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE!! *shots*



God, you have no idea how often I heard that in the first one.  And not from being discovered.  Damn claymores and security cams with turrets.


----------



## X (Oct 20, 2008)

ill be on later tonight.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 20, 2008)

I played around 2-5am with Pheonix, I might get on later tonight as well.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm on right now, if anyone wanna play, just say :3


----------



## SirRob (Oct 20, 2008)

The fact that I felt button lag with IKE is kinda really sad...


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 20, 2008)

Okay, I've finished adding everybody...

...I think.

Let's just say I did.  Okay?  Good.


Warming up right now, it's raining outside.  I didn't bring an umbrella but I was only outside for like 3 minutes.  Just getting some heat going before I go online.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 20, 2008)

Don't mess with me WiGi. I want to play a one on one with you, on a fair stage, with you as Luigi.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 20, 2008)

Can't win against you Rob, but I'm nipping your heels the whole time!


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow.  Great games Rob!  I figured the only way to beat you was to accumulate damage.  Lucario only gets stronger from Fox's pistol...


----------



## SirRob (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh I see, you leave on a win! You think you're better than me! Ha ha, well I'll let you have your fluke. ^^


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 20, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Oh I see, you leave on a win! You think you're better than me! Ha ha, well I'll let you have your fluke. ^^



What?  And let you pound on me for the rest of our matches?  Hey I finally won against you once in a long ass time.  Let me relax and breathe before you cream me again.  Five minutes.

Edit:  By the way, that first match was awsome before you totally wailed on me.  It really was competative.  I think it's time for ZSS to replace pit in my roster.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 20, 2008)

Okay, I can breathe again.  Next round.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 20, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Don't mess with me WiGi. I want to play a one on one with you, on a fair stage, with you as Luigi.



sure thing, I wait till my parents sleep before I get on, I'll tell you when I'm ready


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 20, 2008)

OMG I beat you with FOX?!


----------



## SirRob (Oct 20, 2008)

It's clear now. It's so ****ing clear now. I have lag. No one else does.

BE ****ING FOX SOREN. I WANT TO SHOW YOU HOW BAD YOU ARE WITH HIM.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 20, 2008)

Sure, blame the lag


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 20, 2008)

So I assume there as no lag that time?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 20, 2008)

No, you're just bad at the game. XDDDDDD


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 20, 2008)

What the HELL?!?


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh I SO won that one and you know it!


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 20, 2008)

Gimmie a second.  I wanna see if I'm the one causing that...


----------



## SirRob (Oct 20, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> Oh I SO won that one and you know it!


No, you didn't. The connection just oh so conveniently got broken as the final blow was dealt. Sorry, but that doesn't count as a win, kiddo.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 20, 2008)

Dude.  I will admit.  You ARE better.  But I won by a fluke.  And if you want to make excuses, than go ahead and let me be the bigger man and walk away.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 20, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> Dude.  I will admit.  You ARE better.  But I won by a fluke.  And if you want to make excuses, than go ahead and let me be the bigger man and walk away.


Yes, it was a fluke. I'm better than all of you at this game, so the only ways I can possibly lose are by lag, distractions, or flukes.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 20, 2008)

it's so funny, like Rob's always blaming the lag when he lost D:
Soren, if you wanna fight a player who doesn't give a fuck if he loses or wins, fight me :3

just give me a few more minutes and I'm up


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 20, 2008)

^ nah I'm good.  Even if Rob won't admit it.  I did beat him as fox once, honestly.  And he was skyward on the second which disconnected like when Ivysaur sent him skyward.

I need a break.  Maybe on later.  I 'unno.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 20, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> it's so funny, like Rob's always blaming the lag when he lost D:
> Soren, if you wanna fight a player who doesn't give a fuck if he loses or wins, fight me :3
> 
> just give me a few more minutes and I'm up


For you it IS lag. This is taken from the Fox Matchup Guide from Smash Boards:

Luigi- Marios brother. What messes you up bad here is luigis air game is 100% superior to yours. All his aerials are crazy good, especially nair, which has priority near G&Ws turtle. His fsmash is about as good as your usmash, and jab upb is a deadly combo. On your part , this is about timing. Hit luigi when hes open. You still have to use your aerials since its a major part of your game. just hit him with your aerials when the time is right.

See that? It said timing. Lag throws off my timing, and with your already large advantages over me, that makes it almost impossible for me to beat you.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 20, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> ^ nah I'm good.  Even if Rob won't admit it.  I did beat him as fox once, honestly.  And he was skyward on the second which disconnected like when Ivysaur sent him skyward.
> 
> I need a break.  Maybe on later.  I 'unno.



yes, you ARE good, I noticed that at our matches few days ago


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 20, 2008)

SirRob said:


> For you it IS lag. This is taken from the Fox Matchup Guide from Smash Boards:
> 
> Luigi- Marios brother. What messes you up bad here is luigis air game is 100% superior to yours. All his aerials are crazy good, especially nair, which has priority near G&Ws turtle. His fsmash is about as good as your usmash, and jab upb is a deadly combo. On your part , this is about timing. Hit luigi when hes open. You still have to use your aerials since its a major part of your game. just hit him with your aerials when the time is right.
> 
> See that? It said timing. Lag throws off my timing, and with your already large advantages over me, that makes it almost impossible for me to beat you.



what about the matches where I didn't use Luigi and won? :3

oh and don't act like you're the only one who's affected by lag


----------



## SirRob (Oct 20, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> what about the matches where I didn't use Luigi and won? :3


There weren't any. Stop deluding yourself.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 20, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> yes, you ARE good, I noticed that at our matches few days ago



I kinda meant I filled my Brawl lust for now, but yeah, I am skilled here.  I did beat Rob with my Lucario...

AND QUIT BLAMING THE LAG.  We all have to deal with it.  Some, better than others.  And just admit that everyone has an off day once in a while.  Hell, I faced my former roommate Saturday and he and his cousin WHOOPED MY ARSE.  

It's not always the lag's fault.  The sooner you realize that, the sooner you can check yourself into rehab and GET OVER IT.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 20, 2008)

Please guys, calm down. Its a game, enjoy it dont dred it. ^_^;


----------



## SirRob (Oct 20, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> I kinda meant I filled my Brawl lust for now, but yeah, I am skilled here.  I did beat Rob with my Lucario...
> 
> AND QUIT BLAMING THE LAG.  We all have to deal with it.  Some, better than others.  And just admit that everyone has an off day once in a while.  Hell, I faced my former roommate Saturday and he and his cousin WHOOPED MY ARSE.
> 
> It's not always the lag's fault.  The sooner you realize that, the sooner you can check yourself into rehab and GET OVER IT.


Well how else would you have been able to beat me?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 20, 2008)

SirRob said:


> There weren't any. Stop deluding yourself.



okaaaaaay... I never fought you with Lukie and Wolf, and won. I'm deleting those matches out of my brain

I don't see a point to continue this. I was wrong and you where right, I never fought you with my other mains. My apologies, oh master

Edit:

by skill? this is getting annoying...

oh hai Sili ^.^


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 20, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Well how else would you have been able to beat me?



Luck and skill?  

If I remember, YOU won the tourney we set up.  Back then, no one could beat you and if they got one lucky break, they would be amazed and proud.  It felt like you were fine with the lag then.  I could only beat you with Falco on RARE occasions.

If you want to make excuses when you lose and act like a god when you win, be my guest.  I'm just in this for the sport and the thrill of a challenge. 

And if it makes you feel better, I'm submiting your prize art I have half-way finished.  Getting it scanned was also a "fluke."

I'll post the link when I'm finished.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 20, 2008)

...


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 20, 2008)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1645195/

There you go.
Now just take a deep breath and let go of that rage.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 20, 2008)

Everybody:


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 20, 2008)

I am CALM...

...


Oh.




...okay...


----------



## nek0chan (Oct 21, 2008)

i have nothing to say other than wow -_-


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 21, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> i have nothing to say other than wow -_-


Huh? Yeah the fighting is kinda dumb. ^_^;


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 21, 2008)

*reads through the arguments*  ...aii...

WiGi and Rob... I _really_ hope I didn't mess anything up for you guys yesterday... I was over at a friend's and I brought my router along, so...

Next time I'll ask and see if I can set up a better time... again, I'm really sorry.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 21, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> *reads through the arguments*  ...aii...
> 
> WiGi and Rob... I _really_ hope I didn't mess anything up for you guys yesterday... I was over at a friend's and I brought my router along, so...
> 
> Next time I'll ask and see if I can set up a better time... again, I'm really sorry.


heh no, it wasn't your fault that I went off
my mum shouted that I should stop play and sleep, I wrote a message that I'll be back later, but you went off to quickly :<

besides, is anyone up for a brawl right now? I'm really bored...


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 21, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> besides, is anyone up for a brawl right now? I'm really bored...



I'm always just two hours late...  Curse-ed time zones.

And I think the fighting's over.  My submission of Rob's art may have helped calm him down.  Or maybe we both just needed time away from the game.  I think it may do me good to lay off brawling for a few days...

...maybe, maybe not.  For right now, I'll stay offline.  I like the macro battles anyway.  Mega with super shrooms.  Sweet.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 21, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> I'm always just two hours late...  Curse-ed time zones.
> 
> And I think the fighting's over.  My submission of Rob's art may have helped calm him down.  Or maybe we both just needed time away from the game.  I think it may do me good to lay off brawling for a few days...
> 
> ...maybe, maybe not.  For right now, I'll stay offline.  I like the macro battles anyway.  Mega with super shrooms.  Sweet.


I'm still here 
and up for a brawl, I always wanted to fight you again :3


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 21, 2008)

Sure.  It's been awhile.  Be on shortly.  Not too many rounds, but I'll go a few.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 21, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> Sure.  It's been awhile.  Be on shortly.  Not too many rounds, but I'll go a few.


okay good, give me a few minutes and I'm on


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 21, 2008)

I choose Spear pillar mainly because I can do the reverse stuff and upside-down.  And Lucario is mai main 'cause he's better with damage.  

Boo

Yah.


good games though.  XD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 21, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> I choose Spear pillar mainly because I can do the reverse stuff and upside-down.  And Lucario is mai main 'cause he's better with damage.
> 
> Boo
> 
> ...


yeah D:

just fffffffffffffffffffffffffff.... you both, Palkia and Sonic! <_<
I was all like grrr and grbrlbr when you won with Sonic

sadly I never fought your Lucario with Weegee
oh and I spiked the first time with Lukie D: that match against your Marth war kinda... weird, in positive sense ;P

oh and I fight for my friends, you know...


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 21, 2008)

^ there were some great matches, that's for sure.

Too bad they're all to long to save...  


But they're still fun ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 22, 2008)

heya, someone up for a brawl? :3


----------



## MUDjoe2 (Oct 22, 2008)

I would be, but the only people that have registered me so far are Rob and Soren.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 22, 2008)

oh yes, I didn't add you yet, I'm doing it now when I'm online


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 22, 2008)

MUDjoe2 said:


> I would be, but the only people that have registered me so far are Rob and Soren.


Sorry, Ive been busy. I havent even touched my Wii for a while.


----------



## X (Oct 22, 2008)

i'll be on in a min.


----------



## MUDjoe2 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey Cheesewulf those were some fun matches, even though I lost every single match except one T_T.

And sorry about it crashing mid-match on Spear Pillar. Shitty internet is shitty.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Oct 22, 2008)

HAY GAIS I'M BAAAAACK

No johns now, fellas ;P


----------



## X (Oct 22, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> HAY GAIS I'M BAAAAACK
> 
> No johns now, fellas ;P



your on my brawl list now.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 23, 2008)

MUDjoe2 said:


> Hey Cheesewulf those were some fun matches, even though I lost every single match except one T_T.
> 
> And sorry about it crashing mid-match on Spear Pillar. Shitty internet is shitty.


no it wasn't your fault, a paranoid old woman just turned off my Router yesterday...

anyway, those matches were fun
I'm up for a brawl now


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 23, 2008)

I'll join, I might be rusty though~


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 23, 2008)

oh hey Sili, sorry for not responsing
I was busy playing Fiesta :<
why didn't you IM me? :3

well anyway, when someone is up, just say


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 23, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> oh hey Sili, sorry for not responsing
> I was busy playing Fiesta :<
> why didn't you IM me? :3
> 
> well anyway, when someone is up, just say


You dont respond while you're on the wii. 
I can get on again if you like.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 23, 2008)

Silibus said:


> You dont respond while you're on the wii.
> I can get on again if you like.



Fiesta is a Computer-game ;D

ok, I'll get on too


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 23, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> Fiesta is a Computer-game ;D
> 
> ok, I'll get on too


Okay im on.

Oh and Good games this morning guys ^_^
I they were fun.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 23, 2008)

That was fun Cheese, you're as good as ever.
Sorry I left. Our last few battles, I felt out of it.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 23, 2008)

I either felt like a newb, loosing 3:0 against Snake (owwww, I hate you so much) with Weegee...
and sorry for resetting those 2 matches, I wanted to face someone else than S-Sn... you-know-who-I-mean 

oh and I hope that suicide on Temple wasn't on purpose D:
I need to use Wolf more...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 23, 2008)

Heh, I figured you stopped the matches because of Snake. I might play more later. I havent been in the mood to play as much lately. I really want to finish these request, I have so many ideas~ I'll be done with one again today as well.

The C4 in the last battle was on purpose. You were going to win anyways. ^_^;


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 23, 2008)

heh, don't say that, I thought you'd win with Link but I didn't gave up... and the evil lord won, I still need more training with Ganondorf tho...

If I'd be mean, I'd say Wolf's side-taunt would fit when you suicided x3
...
oh wait...
don't get it wrong D;

oh well, it's 11:40 pm now, and I have an english-test tomorrow, but I don't give a fuck, just say when you get back on... I hope I'm not dozed off by then x3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 23, 2008)

Sleep Cheese, we can brawl tomorrow after your test and school
I'll be here.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 23, 2008)

okay then, but I get visit from friends tomorrow, and we're brawling all afternoon and evening...
oh well, some of them are leaving earlier, so you have to face my Toon Link friend, he'll stay late, I'm pretty sure about that
I'll tell you when... or if we're playing online :3


----------



## X (Oct 23, 2008)

ill be on in a few.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 24, 2008)

Any brawlers still up? I might play if someone will join me.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice sig Sili!  I remember that scene too.  I was thinking the same thing but I guess you beat me to the punch.  

Furry domination!


----------



## X (Oct 24, 2008)

ill be on in an hour or so.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 24, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> ill be on in an hour or so.


good, just say when you're on and I'll join


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 24, 2008)

I wont be on until later this tonight.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Oct 24, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Oh I see, you leave on a win! You think you're better than me! Ha ha, well I'll let you have your fluke. ^^



Oh come on, Rob. We all know you've stomped nearly all of our asses, but lag isn't some magical thing that Sakurai picks from his greasy bottle of sake and flings at a select one-on-one'er. This is why I haven't been on as much anyway. My boyfriend somehow defeats me online due to Yoshi's being drunk and dazed, but it's a whole 'nother game locally. A real game. Wonder why.

PLAY AT SCHOOL, YO.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 25, 2008)

it seems that this thread is suffering from a lack of interest
are people losing interest in Brawl? :< I hope not, but there were not much of you online the last few days...
oh well, maybe it's because of the tomezones... I'm sleeping while you get active ;P

/bump

oh yea, I won't be online today, visiting a friend an maybe I carve my halloween pumpkin...


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 25, 2008)

My reasons for not posting as much here are:

-a.)  I left my router at my friend's house, leaving me unable to get wi-fi access.  Which sucks since I bought another Wii Points card not too long ago.
-b.)  Ever since frickin' Monday, mom's been on the computer non-stop.

I've been trying to draw again to pass the time, but that's not going very well.  ._.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 25, 2008)

My reasons for not posting/playing:
-Art Requests.
-Art Trades.
-Little brother stealing all of the connection playing call of duty 4 on the 360.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 25, 2008)

hm that sucks :<

anyways, is someone up for a brawl? me and my friend wanna play D:


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 25, 2008)

Anyone on now? Im going to take a break and play for a while now.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm on, my friend wanna fight ya :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow, lag. I couldn't recover what-so-ever. Plus Pikachu was spamming. Other than that it was fun and interesting.


----------



## X (Oct 25, 2008)

ill be on in a sec. just unlocked toon link, wolf, jiggly puff, luigi, and sonic.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 25, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Wow, lag. I couldn't recover what-so-ever. Plus Pikachu was spamming. Other than that it was fun and interesting.



heh yep
first you destroyed my friend, and his sister (she was Pikachu and she's not so good in brawl... well she is in her own way x3 she's just annpying with Pika, but at least she shows interest in Marth and Snake D: ) an I joined afterwards, it was pretty funny tho


oh and hwf:
when you're still up, I'll join you, I haven't faced you yet x3


----------



## X (Oct 25, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> oh and hwf:
> when you're still up, I'll join you, I haven't faced you yet x3



alright then.

now who should i use? >_>


----------



## X (Oct 25, 2008)

alright, im on now.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 25, 2008)

I'll be on again tonight. ^_^ 4 more hours or so, from this reply.


----------



## X (Oct 25, 2008)

i still suck -_-


----------



## X (Oct 25, 2008)

brb dinner.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 25, 2008)

those were sum fun matches, but I don't think I'll brawl again now, it's already 2 am :\

oh and please, turn off the items next time


----------



## X (Oct 25, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> those were sum fun matches, but I don't think I'll brawl again now, it's already 2 am :\
> 
> oh and please, turn off the items next time



ok ill make sure to turn off items next time.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 26, 2008)

hey thar, someone up for a brawl?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 26, 2008)

Sure, I'll get another friend in too. ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 26, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Sure, I'll get another friend in too. ^_^


yays, I was close dying of boredom o.o


I'll get in in a few secs :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 26, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> yays, I was close dying of boredom o.o
> 
> 
> I'll get in in a few secs :3


Give me a few minutes, I need to get his FC


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 26, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Give me a few minutes, I need to get his FC


don't need to hurry, IM me when you're ready


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 26, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> don't need to hurry, IM me when you're ready


Alright. It might take longer ~.~ 

He has a wired connection. Good because it wont lag, bad because it takes a bit to hook up.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 26, 2008)

Despite the lag, that was really fun. ^_^ Good game everyone.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 26, 2008)

yea, the lag was horrible this time
but it was indeed funny

I never expected to beat your Snake with Ganondorf o.o
you had to see my face D:


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 26, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> yea, the lag was horrible this time
> but it was indeed funny
> 
> I never expected to beat your Snake with Ganondorf o.o
> you had to see my face D:


I wasnt surprised. Lag = No recovery. Especially with my Ike. @.@;


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 26, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I wasnt surprised. Lag = No recovery. Especially with my Ike. @.@;


I'm talking about our very first 1v1 match, before Romen joined  that match wasn't laggy D:


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 26, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> I'm talking about our very first 1v1 match, before Romen joined  that match wasn't laggy D:


I know. It was fun. Im talking about whenever I was Ike, I epically failed.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 26, 2008)

Anyone up for a late night brawl?


----------



## BloodYoshi (Oct 26, 2008)

Sure, why not~


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 27, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Sure, why not~


That was fun. For a little while I will go under the alias: Ditto. I will copy the main characters of each person I fight. >3


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 27, 2008)

heya, soneone up for a brawl? I might get on when someone's up :3


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 27, 2008)

Shoot, sorry Cheese.  I could have.  If I had just looked here earlier...

Crud.  I apologize for not being on for awhile.  It seems like Spore and TF2 are eating away at what's left of my soul.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 28, 2008)

good afternoon D:

is someone up for a brawl? I'm bored...


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 28, 2008)

I can go for a Brawl right now.  ^^

Beware, though; I'm at my cousin's in Green Bay.  I'm not sure if the wi-fi here's the best.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 28, 2008)

perfect timing, I'm finished with dinner right now :3

I'll get on my Wii then


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll brawl in a hour or so, if anyone is still on.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 28, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I'll brawl in a hour or so, if anyone is still on.


I'll be probably on by there


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry guys, I'll be on later. Too many things have popped up.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Oct 28, 2008)

Anyone up for a few rounds? I'll keep a room open if you're interested, so just pop on.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 28, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Anyone up for a few rounds?


Im getting on now


----------



## BloodYoshi (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, you should really check out what's giving your matches such horrible lag problems. It's perfect for your play style, but it's destroying mine. I mean, yeah, if I wanted to sit there and win by spamming smashes all day I could but I don't, thanks.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 28, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Wow, you should really check out what's giving your matches such horrible lag problems. It's perfect for your play style, but it's destroying mine. I mean, yeah, if I wanted to sit there and win by spamming smashes all day I could but I don't, thanks.


The lag was terrible. I dont know why. But you have no right talking about spamming anything Chill.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, some things are supposed to be spammed (projectiles)

But it's kind of ridiculous when every viable approach method with a given character is foiled because the slight jolts that occur often during a laggy match don't allow for the player to have any sort of rhythm. Meanwhile you're up against a character that either has really good range or a lot of projectiles who's also really slow so they can wait for you to come and lag doesn't hurt them as badly because they're usually idling or in the midst of an attack animation anyway, and thus don't really require rhythm.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 28, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Well, some things are supposed to be spammed (projectiles)
> 
> But it's kind of ridiculous when every viable approach method with a given character is foiled because the slight jolts that occur often during a laggy match don't allow for the player to have any sort of rhythm. Meanwhile you're up against a character that either has really good range or a lot of projectiles who's also really slow so they can wait for you to come and lag doesn't hurt them as badly because they're usually idling or in the midst of an attack animation anyway, and thus don't really require rhythm.


I know what you mean. Next time we fight, if it lags I'll stop and redo my connection.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Oct 29, 2008)

I appreciate your understanding.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 29, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> I appreciate your understanding.


Anytime   Negotiation, keeps the peace.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 29, 2008)

heya, someone up for a few matches? :3


----------



## BloodYoshi (Oct 29, 2008)

Looking for a few rounds.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 30, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> heya, someone up for a few matches? :3


.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 30, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> .


Hurt me more! (I'll be on)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 30, 2008)

I got on and no one else was on. I'll try tonight, maybe.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 30, 2008)

dang, sorry Sili, you posted it where I went to bed, because no one showed up, repeating some school stuff and collecting new throphies in SSE, couldn't check the internet-channel till now :\

when you're still on, I'll join you, sorry to kept you waiting


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 30, 2008)

I'll be on sometime soon.  I gotta finish mah homework first...  Stoopid monotonous work...

I'll be headin home this weekend, and I'm takin the Wii.  So my connection _should_ be better... I'll try to be on, but I do want to get together with mah buds at home...
Maybe I can convince on of 'em to hop on brawl...  We'll see what happens.  

Anyway, I have a writing class that has three assignments at one time (which is Bull if you ask me) which means I won't be spending much time online...  I need to get some brawls in while I can.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 31, 2008)

heh okays, just say when you get the possibility to get online, I'll join you right up then...

I'm online at the moment


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 31, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> heh okays, just say when you get the possibility to get online, I'll join you right up then...
> 
> I'm online at the moment


I'll get on in a few.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 31, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I'll get on in a few.


okay just give me a few minutes, need to finish somethin here :3

Edit: finished, getting on my Wii nao D:


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 31, 2008)

Sorry Cheese, when I got on last time was when I was most available. I cant now. Im making dinner and my brother is on the 360 so the matches will most likely lag.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Nov 1, 2008)

Heh heh.  Halloween was fun.  Got home in time for the Trick-or-treaters.  We put a sign on our front door that said "If you want candy you must 1. Stand in the middle of the yard.  2. Howl like a warewolf.  3. Spin around three times.  4. Look to the sky and do the candy dance."  When they did that, we tossed candy down to them from the upstairs window.  All the little kids loved our house and came back a second time.  One kid did the Worm!

Ha...
Anyway, I'll be on soon.  I just need to set up my Wii.  It'll take maybe five minutes.


----------



## PridedFalcon (Nov 1, 2008)

Do not get me started on this game, I've just won my third blockbuster tournament as well as a local church one

I may get on later, put in my friend code! ^_^


----------



## Soren Tylus (Nov 1, 2008)

Sure, I'll add you... but we needs a FC...


----------



## PridedFalcon (Nov 1, 2008)

<_<
>_>

You have a point

I'll get it laterz XD I don't want to re-hook up my wii yet.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 1, 2008)

cool, I'm up when I've finished this, give me 15 mins :3


----------



## Soren Tylus (Nov 1, 2008)

I've got a room ready.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 1, 2008)

ok I'll join, getting on my Wii in about 10 mins


----------



## Soren Tylus (Nov 1, 2008)

OOHH!  I found out something _special_ with ZSS...

I'll show you when you get here Cheese.  So don't start fighting right away!


----------



## BloodYoshi (Nov 1, 2008)

Looking to play a few rounds.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Nov 1, 2008)

Okay, uh...

I think my connection may be worse at home.  The lag I just got was screwing me up beyond normal.  I can adjust to how badly the timing's off, but if it _changes,_ then I'm screwed.  And that's what happened.  

Oh, and what I found out about ZSS, her down-b if jumping while touching a character will give her some awsome distance jumping.  So it may be useful rather than always turning it into an attack.  Try it in practice.  It works on sandbag, which is awsome.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Nov 1, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Looking to play a few rounds.



Give me a minute.  I need to recover from epic losses and nasty lag.  And I need to get a drink beside me.  Ten minutes or so.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Nov 1, 2008)

Okay, I'm good.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 1, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Looking to play a few rounds.


heh good to see you on x3
maybe I show up again in half an hour or so



> Oh, and what I found out about ZSS, her down-b if jumping while touching a character will give her some awsome distance jumping. So it may be useful rather than always turning it into an attack. Try it in practice. It works on sandbag, which is awsome.


her down B is also good to spike an opponent ;3 it has a very good range


----------



## Soren Tylus (Nov 1, 2008)

Okay, i'm tired of waiting.  Anyone wants me, IM me or something.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 1, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> Okay, i'm tired of waiting.  Anyone wants me, IM me or something.


I know the feeling. I wont be playing today. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Nov 1, 2008)

I've got a game room open, just pop on if you want to play. Soren, have I added you yet?


----------



## BloodYoshi (Nov 2, 2008)

Goddamnit guys, stop being fags and fight me. :\


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 2, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Goddamnit guys, stop being fags and fight me. :\


D: I fight you...But I wont be able to for a while, im so behind in my art its not even funny.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Nov 2, 2008)

n-need... fight


----------



## pheonix (Nov 2, 2008)

I would fight but the tv has been commandeered by the owner of this establishment.


----------



## mammagamma (Nov 2, 2008)

I SWEARS THIS THURSDAY I'LL GET A NEW WIFI ADAPTER

I SWEARS


----------



## Soren Tylus (Nov 2, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Soren, have I added you yet?



It's strange.  It says awaiting registration, but somehow there's a connection color...

Huh...  You should probably check your list and see if I show up.


Maybe on later 2nite.  Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm finally back home, just slept at friends the last 2 days x3

so, logically I'll be up for some matches, just let me know when you're ready.. or IM me... on Yahoo, or WLM


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 3, 2008)

Sorry I haven't been available, fellas... Life's been pestering me lately.  *shrugs*  I'm not looking forward to trying to get my driver's permit... and I leave for basic on January 9th.

Anyway, if anyone's willing to Brawl or Mario Kart for a bit, I'm game.  Just let me know.


----------



## Gear the Wolf (Nov 3, 2008)

I wanna play too! Is this a cool kids club or something? :3 I play sometimes but all my friends here at home dont play anymore and it makes me a sadpanda. Heres my code (if im allowed to post it here): 2406-4810-7296

Anyone should add me, although I cant promise Im as good as everyone


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 3, 2008)

Alright, I'll add you right away.  ^^
(Your code will eventually show up on the first page, once Silibus updates it.)

My code's on my sig, or on the first page if you'd rather look at everyone's codes there.


----------



## Gear the Wolf (Nov 3, 2008)

So is it ok to add all the codes in the first page without feeling like a stalker? XD


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 3, 2008)

It's what I did... *bricked*

But seriously, feel free to do so.  XP
I'm at my cousin's, so I'm not sure how good my wi-fi connection here is.  Oh, well.  Just say when you want to Brawl; any time's fine by me.


----------



## Gear the Wolf (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm hopping on now :3


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 3, 2008)

Ah, one more thing.  Most of us (I think) usually play 3-stock matches with items off.  I'm alright with any rules, though, so if you want anything specific let me know.  ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 3, 2008)

hey thar, I'll add you right away :3

and I'm getting on now


----------



## Gear the Wolf (Nov 3, 2008)

Im throwing myself into the friendly wolves so to speak XD adding the other codes, brb


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 3, 2008)

Your code has been added to the list.


----------



## Gear the Wolf (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks Silibus, finally the Wii isnt collecting dust <3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 3, 2008)

Anytime, and if you play any other wifi games click the link under my sig "Play any online games?"


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 3, 2008)

Those matches were pretty fun, Cheese!  I managed to save some of 'em, too.  XP


----------



## BloodYoshi (Nov 3, 2008)

Crap, all the good stuff happens after I leave :<

Also, Soren, what's your in game name? I have someone here on my list by the name of like, Degyn or something, could that be you?

EDIT: Never mind, got ya.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Nov 4, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Crap, all the good stuff happens after I leave :<
> 
> Also, Soren, what's your in game name? I have someone here on my list by the name of like, Degyn or something, could that be you?
> 
> EDIT: Never mind, got ya.



...


Yeah...  My sig doesn't say Degyn...  

I'll chalk that one up to lazyness.  Whatever.  Besides some research, I don't have much homework yet so I may be on after school.  And school closes early for the polls.  I'm too lazy to go anywhere so I filled out an absentee ballot.

Back to the point.  Me, free time, after school.  Do the math.


Once this research paper goes into full gear, I won't have any free time at all, so let's get in some good matches, k?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 4, 2008)

you got me on Yahoo Soren, when you're up for some matches, IM me, I'm online most of the time


----------



## Soren Tylus (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm getting on now.  I'll be doing a bit of basic brawl and when I get used to the lag (again) I'll IM you cheese.


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm on right now, if it's alright to Brawl with you guys.  ^^;


----------



## Soren Tylus (Nov 4, 2008)

I'll IM cheese


----------



## Gear the Wolf (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey IM me if im on too i guess, MSN usually. my mate is home by the way if 4-way sounds cool, yoshi


----------



## Soren Tylus (Nov 4, 2008)

cheese is idle


----------



## Gear the Wolf (Nov 4, 2008)

you playing with yoshi, soren?


----------



## Soren Tylus (Nov 4, 2008)

Bleedin cresselia


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 4, 2008)

I might join today.


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 4, 2008)

YEAH!  GO BOWSER!!!  X3

That match with the two Zeldas was epic!  I'm still reeling over it!


----------



## enchantedtoast (Nov 4, 2008)

My FC is  0817-3415-4703. If anybody wants me to join their game just IM me (AIM and MSN are in my profile) and I'll add your friend code then we can play. :3


----------



## Gear the Wolf (Nov 4, 2008)

aww lol Why you guys pickin on me? lol Im done for today. see ya'll tomorrow.

And I'll add ya, Enchanted


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 4, 2008)

Man, I had a blast today!  I'm practically steamed... in a good way.  XD  Great games, fellas!

And I'll add your code ASAP enchantedtoast.  ^_^
Though I probably won't be available until later tonight.  (It's 3:08 PM over here right now.  I'd say I'd be back online at around 8-ish.)


----------



## Soren Tylus (Nov 4, 2008)

Whew.  Great matches all...  If it weren't for this writing class I would be brawlin you guyz like that more often!

*sigh*  good times, good times.  By the way, that one kill with the footsool jump was my first footstool kill.  Sry!  

EnchantedToast, you have been added.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 4, 2008)

I hope everyone is up to date on their friend codes. I'll brawl later today, so prepare yourselves!


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 4, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> cheese is idle



sorry for that, I got unanounced visit from mah friends and they took over my Wii :\

well, they're gone now, so I'm up for some matches :3

I noted your code, EnchantedToast, I'll add you when I'm on later x3


phew, roster is getting full, 49/64 friends now x3

I'm in mood to stay up the whole night and brawl, just post here if you're on and I'll switch over to the disc channel
oh and what's a footstool?


----------



## BloodYoshi (Nov 4, 2008)

Maaan, whenever I get home from school everyone's done Brawling. :/


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 4, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Maaan, whenever I get home from school everyone's done Brawling. :/



I'm not ;3


----------



## BloodYoshi (Nov 4, 2008)

I accept your challenge~


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 4, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> I accept your challenge~



okay, give me a minute and I'm on :3


----------



## enchantedtoast (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok, I'm about to add everyone who said they were adding me, plus Chill. Mind if I join you two after I do that?


----------



## BloodYoshi (Nov 4, 2008)

Sorry about the items, forgot to turn em off.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Nov 4, 2008)

All right, I've satisfied my bloodlust, so I'm done for the day.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 4, 2008)

enchantedtoast said:


> Ok, I'm about to add everyone who said they were adding me, plus Chill. Mind if I join you two after I do that?



heh okay, we're finished anyway...


oh, I just realize that I forgot to add you, when you're still on I'll add you then :3


and Chill, please, get used to more characters, it's just getting annoying <_< and play fairer


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey, guys. Im getting on! Prepare yourselves!


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 4, 2008)

something is wrong with your connection, Sili :\

man, I suck today, only won like 4 matches from ~50 ._.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 4, 2008)

Something is wrong. I really need to check if its me. Otherwise good games.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 4, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Something is wrong. I really need to check if its me. Otherwise good games.



yeah, I can't help you with that, I'm a noob in those technical thingies D:

we should do some 1v1 later, see if it's better without a second connection :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 4, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> yeah, I can't help you with that, I'm a noob in those technical thingies D:
> 
> we should do some 1v1 later, see if it's better without a second connection :3


Sounds like fun.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm getting back online now :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 4, 2008)

I wont be online again until later.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Nov 4, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> something is wrong with your connection, Sili :\
> 
> man, I suck today, only won like 4 matches from ~50 ._.



I'm just on fi-yah.


----------



## moogle (Nov 4, 2008)

hey all! sorry ive been gone T.T


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 4, 2008)

Man, I'm no longer Brawling at night.  I don't get the same amount of adrenaline as I do during the day.  =/

Cheese, you're borderline becoming my eternal Brawl rival... XD  I can't seem to get a winning streak going against you.  XP


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey, someone? I'm like...bored.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 4, 2008)

moogle said:


> hey all! sorry ive been gone T.T



no problem, and welcome back :3

pretty smooth flying Yosh, your attempt to recover with Yoshi failed tho, I count myself lucky for winning our matches


Edit: hey thar, I just need your code and we can brawl right away :3


hah I possibly built up too much rage fighting Chill, sorry if I've been too harsh to you Yosh ;P


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 4, 2008)

I might be clumsy, but it's clear who the better Brawler is out of the two of us.  Still doesn't mean I can't have fun at the same time, right?  ;3

So, no sweat if you were harsh on me; I think I might need some of that before heading to Basic... XD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 4, 2008)

heh thanks *blushes*

yep, you're right, Brawl is about having fun, well okay, a contest which one is the best is unavoidable, but still, it's all about fun for me |3


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 5, 2008)

anyone up for a brawl? I'm really really bored <_<


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, I did my chores for the day.  I could use a Brawl right about now.  XD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 5, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Well, I did my chores for the day.  I could use a Brawl right about now.  XD


oh hai, we're having dinner now, after that I'll be up :3

I'll IM you on Yahoo... when you're online


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 5, 2008)

Alright, sounds cool.  Thing is, this computer doesn't have Yahoo... and I'm not allowed to install any programs.  =/


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 5, 2008)

I get online now, but just lemme do some 1v1 first with an old friend :3


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 5, 2008)

Alright, take your time.  Just got back from a few Basic Brawls.  Got some awesome replay footage from 'em, too.  XD

Just lemme know when you're ready.  I've got a room open.


----------



## Yellowdragon78 (Nov 5, 2008)

here are my friend code!


----------



## Yellowdragon78 (Nov 5, 2008)

1418-8310-9153


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 5, 2008)

Cool.  Friend code added.
Don't forget to add mine; it's in my sig, or you can also look on the first page of this thread.  ^^


----------



## Yellowdragon78 (Nov 5, 2008)

where are you?
not on?are you playing with some other?


----------



## Yellowdragon78 (Nov 5, 2008)

...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 5, 2008)

good games Yosh, our connection was kinda weird tho

I'll add you later then, Yellowdragon :3


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 5, 2008)

Sorry about that Yellowdragon... I was Brawling with someone so I couldn't check MSN.

Cheese, you... you... Ganon-cided me...!  D:
Other than that, it was all fun.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 5, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Cheese, you... you... Ganon-cided me...!  D:
> Other than that, it was all fun.


bwahaha yes, that was so awesome D:
Ganondorf is emo


----------



## moogle (Nov 5, 2008)

hmmm... well, if anyone wants to, i may be able to play


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 6, 2008)

random shit about brawl: (you may not care about, but I think it's funny)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=jOxn_Qb-l_A
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=iMUNK0-cUx8&feature=related

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=fdNGAYaQvYA&feature=related
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Yt_PUc_-y7o&feature=related
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=RFobVTDBEJo&feature=related

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=jYVDQA49hzc

nah man, now I have that Lucky Star Opening theme again in my head >_<


----------



## Gear the Wolf (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm gonna go ahead and add you Yellowdragon, i'm not doin anything at the moment


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 6, 2008)

alright, here are my friendscodes for brawl^^

2878-9410-8801 (US version)
0989-4783-4675 (PAL version)

i imported the US version in april because i couldnt wait for the game anymore.
if you want to play, please tell me where you are from! as i played with the US version against a friend who owns the PAL version the lag was extreme >.< and he lives like 10 kilometers away from me...
so just post your code and where you are from or send me a message, that way the latency should be ok^^


----------



## Gear the Wolf (Nov 6, 2008)

I guess i'll add you too then Capt. I play the US version (i think lol)


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 6, 2008)

Added your US code, CaptainCool.  My code's in my sig.  ^^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 6, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> alright, here are my friendscodes for brawl^^
> 
> 2878-9410-8801 (US version)
> 0989-4783-4675 (PAL version)
> ...


Your US code has been added to the first page.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 6, 2008)

aw god damnit >.< my US savefile got messed up...
ill try to get a new one, i dont want to play through it all over again...
my code will change that way, ill update it when i find a new file


----------



## Gear the Wolf (Nov 6, 2008)

Id really love to play, in this match, but the lag is too heavy ; ;


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 6, 2008)

Man, it was all going great until it started to disconnect again.

Yellowdragon, make sure you get your connection checked out.  The same thing happened yesterday, too.  I'll try Brawling again in about 15 minutes.

And that sucks, CaptainCool... =/  Hopefully you'll get it back up and running again soon.


----------



## Gear the Wolf (Nov 6, 2008)

Oops, wrong type of match XD restarting

And thats always proven to be a really troublesome stage x_x lol


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 6, 2008)

I might play today, but I wont be able to post or IM before I do. We're taking down this old desktop for a new one... not to mention a moving furniture. If I do get on it will most likely be around 6-7 pm Central time.

Edit: Im getting on in about 10 minutes. 
(I still should be on at the time I said before)


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 6, 2008)

alright! after 6 corrupt files i finally found a file that works^^
the new US code is 3995-9849-7387


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 6, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> alright! after 6 corrupt files i finally found a file that works^^
> the new US code is 3995-9849-7387


Fixed and added to the first page. Im getting on brawl now.


----------



## Yellowdragon78 (Nov 6, 2008)

hmmmm.....(sad*)


----------



## Gear the Wolf (Nov 6, 2008)

Sorry yellow, but there isnt much we can do on our sides, the match disconnects everytime =/


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 6, 2008)

yeah, the connection between the european and the american servers is pretty lousy :/


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 6, 2008)

Good games, Gear and Yosh. Sorry Yellow, I started a match and you didnt join.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 6, 2008)

anyone up for a game right now?

sad edit: well, no more brawl for me today... gotta get up early again. ill kick your butts later  (*)


*might get buttkicked himself


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 6, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> alright, here are my friendscodes for brawl^^
> 
> 2878-9410-8801 (US version)
> 0989-4783-4675 (PAL version)
> ...



nonsense, it doesn't have anything to do with US-PAL version, it's about your internet connection, I have myself the PAL-version and I play lagfree with most of the brawlers here

any I added your new US-code, you can find mine in my sig or on the first page

while I'm at it, is someone up for some matches?


Edit: new fighter added to my list... well you'll find it out soon when you fight me


----------



## BloodYoshi (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the matches Soren and Huey. Thank you very much. *cackles*


----------



## Huey (Nov 6, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Thanks for the matches Soren and Huey. Thank you very much. *cackles*



Hi 

I like your ears


----------



## BloodYoshi (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey hey... let's leave the flirting to private messages~


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 7, 2008)

-_- I had no internet for most of the day. I can brawl if anyone is up still.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Nov 7, 2008)

Dude from what I gather, your internet needs some fixing. :\ You're laggy as hell whenever I play you, too.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 7, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Dude from what I gather, your internet needs some fixing. :\ You're laggy as hell whenever I play you, too.


Dude from what I gather this is obvious and the connection is brand new. No worries.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Nov 7, 2008)

Nyah


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 7, 2008)

I need to brawl someone. (Other than Chill) I know my connection isnt bad anymore. This morning I brawled with Gear and Yosh with no problems. I want to double check in another fight with someone to see if its my connection that is bad.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 7, 2008)

blame those timezones :<

I'm always missing the fun


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 7, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> nonsense, it doesn't have anything to do with US-PAL version, it's about your internet connection, I have myself the PAL-version and I play lagfree with most of the brawlers here
> 
> any I added your new US-code, you can find mine in my sig or on the first page
> 
> ...



i have a very good connection, thats not the problem^^ as i was using the US version my connection to other players who use the european version was very bad... even 1on1 matches where unplayable. maybe they fixed that, its worth a try^^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 7, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> i have a very good connection, thats not the problem^^ as i was using the US version my connection to other players who use the european version was very bad... even 1on1 matches where unplayable. maybe they fixed that, its worth a try^^


well, maybe your friends connection was bad^^

when you're up for some matches, just say, I'll hop on my Wii then :3


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm getting on now, if anyone is up for some matches, just host a room and I'll join


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 7, 2008)

im online now. let me know if someone wants to play!


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm online right now.  If anyone's still willing, I'm up for a Brawl!  ^^


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 7, 2008)

the lag kills me^^ i have to think like 0.5 seconds ahead...


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh god... I think the house phone here might be connected to the Internet somehow.  The match crashed just when it rang... not to mention I had to reconnect my computer's connection.

It's happened before, too.  =/


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 7, 2008)

heya, are you both still on? I might get on now :3


I'm online now, but I see you both have finished already


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 7, 2008)

nice games but i have to go now^^
i have to adept to the lag, i dont have that problem with the european version... give me a couple of days and ill be better again!


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 7, 2008)

@Cheese:  Not quite.  I might just have some fight left in me.

CaptainCool, those were awesome matches!  ^^  Hope to Brawl again sometime!


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 7, 2008)

sure thing!
that one time when you meteorsmashed me with yoshi was awesome^^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 7, 2008)

hey Yosh, sorry, we're havin dinner now, after that I'll fight ya :3


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 7, 2008)

Alrighty.  I'll keep the room open, but I'll be watching TV in the meantime.  I subscribed to this thread, so just post in here when you're ready and MSN'll warn me.  ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 7, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Alrighty.  I'll keep the room open, but I'll be watching TV in the meantime.  I subscribed to this thread, so just post in here when you're ready and MSN'll warn me.  ^_^


*post*
I'm ready :3


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 7, 2008)

Okie-dokie!  ^^  Just join the room!


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 7, 2008)

I sometimes feel like a sandbag D:

anyway, good games, taking a break and a shower nao :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 7, 2008)

Im getting on, I hope its not too late


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Im getting on, I hope its not too late


wohoo Sili x3

I'll join yer :3


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 7, 2008)

You're a sandbag, Cheese?  Then I'm the clumsy goofball of this group of Brawlers!  XD

Sorry for the BRB; had to use the John.  ^^;

Anyway, just out of curiosity, which controller do you all use?  I'm accustomed to the Wiimote/Nunchuk combo.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 7, 2008)

Who called the no contest?


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 7, 2008)

It couldn't have been me... I was proud of myself in that match.  

Anyway, that last match in PictoChat... I had plenty of (clumsy) reasons to be scared.  ;__;

Edit:  ... ;______;


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Who called the no contest?


that was a mistake by me, I wanted to leave to hit the showers and hit the "End this match" button by accident :<

I'm using a Wavebird, Yosh


oh and FUCK YOU SONIC!

anyway, I take a good relaxing shower now and join later again, when you're still up :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 7, 2008)

Im sorry I had to go, I'll get back on later tonight. I have to rearrange furnature again.


----------



## Gear the Wolf (Nov 7, 2008)

o_o on that note, did i accidentally end that match i was in with you (yosh and silibus)? I had to go outside and rake leaves ~_~


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 7, 2008)

Gear the Wolf said:


> o_o on that note, did i accidentally end that match i was in with you (yosh and silibus)? I had to go outside and rake leaves ~_~


I dont think you did. ^_^


----------



## Gear the Wolf (Nov 7, 2008)

The lag isnt too horrid, but its making this really unfun sorta =o


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow, that's the longest I've ever Brawled online!  It was a lot of fun!

I think I'll finally take a breather myself.  XD

Ah, I think some scene-shifting stages have a small natural lag when played online.  I started to notice that on most of my Battlefield matches, and now the Lylat Cruise stage.

(lawl... on that one match where you left, Silibus, Jigglypuff started to slowly move to the edge of the stage by herself.  I was all "No, Jiggly, don't die!  ;-;" throwing her back onto the middle of the stage...  But when I hit her with Mario's cape in an attempt to make her turn around, she hung on to the front edge of the Great Fox.  I couldn't help but go "Oops... crap!" as she fell down to her eventual death.  ...man, I'm easily amused.)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 7, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Wow, that's the longest I've ever Brawled online! It was a lot of fun!
> 
> I think I'll finally take a breather myself. XD
> 
> ...


Yeah my wavebird is really old, and it freaks out occasionally... well alot... I have to smack it around and remove the batteries.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 8, 2008)

anyone up for a few brawls?


----------



## Gear the Wolf (Nov 8, 2008)

'Ello? *echoes*  Whats everyone up to today? Im hoping im lag-free today X3


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 8, 2008)

hey gear, you have time?


----------



## Gear the Wolf (Nov 8, 2008)

yeah, bored here. nothing to do


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 8, 2008)

ill go ahead and add you then^^


----------



## Gear the Wolf (Nov 8, 2008)

K, im already sitting online. i think ive already typed you into my list as well

BRB got a call


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 8, 2008)

room is open


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 8, 2008)

the lag is really bad^^


----------



## Gear the Wolf (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah >.< it could be me. im not sure how to fix it. lemme try something. gonna reset

Bah, i figured the lag woulda got better by now. thats my first disconnect lol ; ;


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 8, 2008)

alright. it might be the distance... but the nintendo servers seem to be pretty bad, too^^


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 8, 2008)

sorry, my router crashed...


----------



## Gear the Wolf (Nov 8, 2008)

ah i guess that makes sense. cuz i usually never have lag problems

And its cool


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 8, 2008)

room is open again

edit: sorry, gotta go^^
but the lag is really bad :/ its not that hard but its changing constantly... between 0.5 and 1 second i think. that makes it nearly impossible for me^^ i cant even use marth's sworddance, let alone run... he sometimes just walks...


----------



## Gear the Wolf (Nov 8, 2008)

Sorry about the lag, but Im very sure distance is a factor, i was reading about it online. Thanks for hanging out tho


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 8, 2008)

my pleasure^^
but yeah, it must be the distance... within europe there is no lag for me


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 9, 2008)

hmh someone added me on MSN, and I don't know who
it could possibly be Gear, but I'm not sure, since he's the only one here with MSN I haven't added yet

speaking of Instant Messengers... don't feel shy to add me in any of your IMs... because I do :\



is anyone up for a Brawl? :3


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 9, 2008)

i am! i guess i added your code already, not sure


----------



## moogle (Nov 9, 2008)

oh, im most likely going to play brawl later this day. so if anyone wants to play later, tell me ^.^


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 9, 2008)

ok, cheese killed me... honestly, it was humiliating XD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 9, 2008)

Mama Luigi did, not me  that last match was awesome... for me xD poor Ike

funny matches tho ;P


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> he's the only one here with MSN I haven't added yet


;_;  What am I, canned ravioli?  *bricked*

XD  Kidding.  I'm up for a Brawl, if anyone's still on.  ^^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 9, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> ;_;  What am I, canned ravioli?  *bricked*
> 
> XD  Kidding.  I'm up for a Brawl, if anyone's still on.  ^^


I have you on Yahoo 

are you still on?

Edit: nevermind, I added you on MSN

mmhm... ravioli...


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 9, 2008)

alright, i have time again^^
anyone up?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 9, 2008)

a little note to you all: when you fight me, please turn off your items, Smashballs are ok, but set them on low :3

anyway, good games Yosh and CptCool :3
I'm taking a break and get something to eat, I'm up later again :3


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 9, 2008)

those were some nice matches! we have to do that again^^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 9, 2008)

anytime


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 9, 2008)

Still on anyone?


----------



## moogle (Nov 9, 2008)

errr... i wont be on till later today XD


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 9, 2008)

I'd join you, but now I have four little munchkins hogging the XBOX.  =/

Hopefully I'll get back on later.


----------



## moogle (Nov 9, 2008)

ah, the curse of the munchkins, i know what you mean, except my munchkins are taller, harder to persuade, and watch tv instead XD


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 9, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> I'd join you, but now I have four little munchkins hogging the XBOX.  =/
> 
> Hopefully I'll get back on later.


Speaking of which.. my brother and his friend are on the 360. They'll be goine by 3 which is in 30 minutes. So I'll be on.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 9, 2008)

hey I'm still up, but I'm not sure for how long parents let me... if they see that I'm still on


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 9, 2008)

i guess i have 30 minutes left today... otherwise i wont even be able to crawl out of my bed tomorrow -.-


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 9, 2008)

Distracted... Ben 10... workout... cleaning.... brawl later..


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 9, 2008)

Im on now.


----------



## moogle (Nov 9, 2008)

im gonna be on with sili as well ^.^


----------



## X (Nov 9, 2008)

i wont be on for a LONG time. my wii stopped reading disks, and needs a new optic.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 10, 2008)

Im on now~


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 10, 2008)

heya, is someone up for a brawl? :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 10, 2008)

Im up for one


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 10, 2008)

wanna play? im in a match with cheese now, ill add u after it


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 10, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> wanna play? im in a match with cheese now, ill add u after it


Sure im getting on now


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 10, 2008)

ok, added

edit: room is open!


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 10, 2008)

suicide with Marth's Final Smash
that made Mama Luigi laugh hard

anyway, I'm getting used to Luigi's up-B


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 10, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> anyway, I'm getting used to Luigi's up-B


yeah... and thats fatal XD
marth's FS is a little risky^^ you miss in mid-air-> instant death...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 10, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> yeah... and thats fatal XD









scnr


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 10, 2008)

to quote snake:
"tasty!"


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 11, 2008)

heya, is someone up for a brawl?


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 11, 2008)

not right now... 
ill write ass soon as i can


----------



## BloodYoshi (Nov 11, 2008)

I'll brawl you.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 11, 2008)

ill be online as well. give me a minute^^
edit: code added
editÂ²: room is open


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 11, 2008)

Holy crap Cheese, I did NOT mean to ledgehog you.  Believe me, I tried to get up as fast as I could... >_<;  And even then Diddy Kong just... stuck to the side of the stage...

I'm sorry.  ;__;

Edit [15:26 hours, central time]:  Forgot to mention earlier... sorry Chill.  The whole 1-on-1 thing slipped my mind when Cheese entered.  You're devastatingly good, though.

I think I'll take a break for now.  I'm feeling a little drowsy all of a sudden.
I think I'll work on my EarthBound hack in the meantime.  Maybe I'll Brawl later, if I'm not challenged to a Mario Kart race by my cousin again.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 11, 2008)

heh no prob, it wasn't your fault


----------



## BloodYoshi (Nov 11, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Edit [15:26 hours, central time]:  Forgot to mention earlier... sorry Chill.  The whole 1-on-1 thing slipped my mind when Cheese entered.  You're devastatingly good, though.



No problem, I only had a little bit of time left anyway.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 11, 2008)

4:20 PM. Hey, I'm on!


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 11, 2008)

Is anyone on right now?  I found some time to kill.  ^^'


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 11, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Is anyone on right now?  I found some time to kill.  ^^'


Want to?


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 11, 2008)

I think I'd need your code first, though.  Mine's on my sig, just in case.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 11, 2008)

'K? PM sent.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 11, 2008)

I might come here later... once i re-unlock everything... -.-


----------



## Wait Wait (Nov 11, 2008)

i am super bored
anyone want to play


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 11, 2008)

I'll play. 
(Some Bs is going on with my FAF account, I cannot post hyperlinks, create threads, and anytime I try to change the font in text, I have to do it the ye olde fashioned way. I can even ask for help from the support thread because I cant make a thread.)


----------



## Wait Wait (Nov 11, 2008)

sorry about the lateness of my reply, i was reading the animal crossing LP again

are you still on?  what's your code


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 11, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> sorry about the lateness of my reply, i was reading the animal crossing LP again
> 
> are you still on?  what's your code


Sure I'll play. My code is 4682 8145 1775. Yours?


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 11, 2008)

This might be my last chance to play Brawl tonight.  Anyone interested?  ^^'


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 11, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> This might be my last chance to play Brawl tonight.  Anyone interested?  ^^'


Im getting on now


----------



## Wait Wait (Nov 11, 2008)

i got distracted again >_>

i'm on now


----------



## Wait Wait (Nov 11, 2008)

ugh

i remember why i hate playing online


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 11, 2008)

That was fun, out of steam on the last few rounds. Got my butt handed to me. XD


----------



## Wait Wait (Nov 11, 2008)

fuck you guys i hate this game forever


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 11, 2008)

^I was a little distraught over your Marth ledgehogging while my Bowser plummeted to his imminent death.  I got over it since I kept telling myself "you'll laugh about it eventually".

...but now I'm a little heartbroken at your comment.  =/  And I'm not referring to the "hate this game forever" part.

Ah well; I shouldn't let it get to me.  Great matches, both of you.  I gotta overcome my clumsiness someday.  XD


----------



## Wait Wait (Nov 11, 2008)

rahrhagragrharhghrhgr


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 11, 2008)

That Jigglypuff win was a fluke or something.


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 11, 2008)

Might've been another product of my clumsiness... I think.  I almost had you, too... I think.

I wouldn't underestimate teh Jiggly, though.  XP


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 11, 2008)

it be four weeks till I can get Brawl again and RE unlock everything though the only char I use is Peach(in Daisy uniform)


----------



## Huey (Nov 12, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> fuck you guys



What? =(


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 12, 2008)

Play play play?


----------



## Huey (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi Silibus 

What's Hawanzaga?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 12, 2008)

Huey said:


> Hi Silibus
> 
> What's Hanazawa?


Fix'd >___>

She's doing good ^_^ 
She quit being a mod today, so thats alot less stress for her~


----------



## Huey (Nov 12, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Fix'd >___>
> 
> She's doing good ^_^
> She quit being a mod today, so thats alot less stress for her~



So it's a person! Sounds suspicious. o_ o


----------



## Wait Wait (Nov 12, 2008)

Huey said:


> What? =(



huey i wasn't serious
it is a side effect of playing brawl, i get very very angry at everything


----------



## Runeaddyste (Nov 12, 2008)

May get a WII next month with brawl. I warn you that when i'm up, you will have to beware of me using either Falco or Kirby. You would wish you never challanged me. With snake, i'd be too finicky, trying to get the codec working.


----------



## Wait Wait (Nov 12, 2008)

except you huey

i can't get angry at you :3


----------



## Huey (Nov 12, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> except you huey
> 
> i can't get angry at you :3



<3


----------



## PridedFalcon (Nov 12, 2008)

Runeaddyste said:


> May get a WII next month with brawl. I warn you that when i'm up, you will have to beware of me using either Falco or Kirby. You would wish you never challanged me. With snake, i'd be too finicky, trying to get the codec working.



Alright, after hearing the taunts, I am posting my friend code tonight.

It's on, although I am sure there are those who will beat me ^^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 12, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> it be four weeks till I can get Brawl again and RE unlock everything though the only char I use is Peach(in Daisy uniform)


you sir, fucking rock
Daisy >>>> Peach


> May get a WII next month with brawl. I warn you that when i'm up, you will have to beware of me using either Falco or Kirby. You would wish you never challanged me. With snake, i'd be too finicky, trying to get the codec working.


no one can stand against the almighty power of Mama Luigi!... except Snake... but that's something different...

I'm up at 4 pm... that's in about 2 hours aaaand... 20 minutes, no more tests this week so I've got plenty of time


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 12, 2008)

heya, is anyone up?


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 12, 2008)

ok, im online now


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 12, 2008)

x_x'  Just finished washing an hour's worth of dishes... Is anyone on right now? ^^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 12, 2008)

I'll get on. Ive had alot more free time since my scanner stopped working, but I cant submit anymore art for a while.


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 12, 2008)

^Aw man, that sucks.  =/  There's no scanner here, so I can't even _think_ about drawing much of anything.

Using a camera to snapshot a sketch just isn't the same, either...


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 12, 2008)

ill be on again in a minute


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 12, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> ^Aw man, that sucks.  =/  There's no scanner here, so I can't even _think_ about drawing much of anything.
> 
> Using a camera to snapshot a sketch just isn't the same, either...


I can use a camera too, but the drawing looks darker and colors dont show as well. 

Im on now


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm on in a few minutes too :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 12, 2008)

Sorry about stopping guys. Everyone has the worst timing with bugging me in the middle of a match.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 12, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Sorry about stopping guys. Everyone has the worst timing with bugging me in the middle of a match.


i know that feeling...
and dude! i suck today! its unbelievable XD


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 12, 2008)

Gah, I couldnt take it anymore. I kept getting phone calls, my cat just stared at me and kept meowing, and a few other stuff.

Good games though. I guess even when no one is home I dont have free time.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 12, 2008)

yeah, its been fun^^


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 12, 2008)

Great matches, everybody!  ^_^


----------



## Soren Tylus (Nov 12, 2008)

Ugh, I've just been having so much homework, it's not humane!  *sigh*

Once this writing class and game studio class are over, I'll be all over this.  I appologise to anyone who wanted to test their strength against mah ohr-ah.  Sadly, my weekends are also shot.  I'll let everyone know when this horror ends and I can play again.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 12, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Great matches, everybody!  ^_^


hell yeah
oh and that cliffhanger in our Weegee x Luigi match wasn't on purpose, I'm sorry for that

and that Bowser X Luigi match was insane, I saved it tho


----------



## BloodYoshi (Nov 12, 2008)

Okay, there's too much fun being had around here. 

Raep tiem.

EDIT: 





> May get a WII next month with brawl. I warn you that when i'm up, you will have to beware of me using either Falco or Kirby. You would wish you never challanged me.



I wouldn't talk until you've soundly beaten at least 90% of the people here, like I have. The rest I just haven't fought yet.


----------



## Kirbizard (Nov 13, 2008)

...And Kirbizard's online skill still hasn't improved. 3:


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 13, 2008)

Im on


----------



## nek0chan (Nov 13, 2008)

i never see anyone online when i try -_-


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 13, 2008)

'sup! anyone up? ^.^


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 13, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> i never see anyone online when i try -_-


I blame time zones.  Your message was posted at 4:44 am, my time.  I'm usually up by 9-ish.

I guess I can Brawl again today.  Got nothing better to do right now.  XD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm totally not in shape today (this time I'm speaking of the game Yosh D: )

like you said, I won 70% of our matches, but I've could done it much better...


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 13, 2008)

I think that, while I may get knocked around a lot, my endurance level is pretty good.

Sometimes it's just plain ol' dumb luck if I survive getting knocked off stage after a fatal hit.  But recently I keep surviving until my % hits near 150.

That still doesn't fix the fact that I'm a klutz, but it's a little interesting.  o_0

Anyway, great matches Cheese.  I'll be online later today once I finish doing my laundry.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 13, 2008)

heh x3

I also reckognized that you dodge and shield really often, that makes it even more difficult to land a critical hit, mostly resulting in that you survive my attack :\

but that's just me, you could say I'm dodging alot too...


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 13, 2008)

Heheh... I pretty much have to dodge in order to survive any attack from FA's Brawl group.  o_o'  Believe me, before I joined FA I hardly used my shield.  A glaring weakness, I'm sure.


----------



## nek0chan (Nov 13, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Heheh... I pretty much have to dodge in order to survive any attack from FA's Brawl group.  o_o'  Believe me, before I joined FA I hardly used my shield.  A glaring weakness, I'm sure.


 online the lag makes me miss dodge so much


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 13, 2008)

I'll play later tonight. Im trying to make dinner atm. ^_^;


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 13, 2008)

So everyone's upstairs watching a football game right now...

...I could use a Brawl right about now.  I'll stay online on my Wii for a while.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 13, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> So everyone's upstairs watching a football game right now...
> 
> ...I could use a Brawl right about now.  I'll stay online on my Wii for a while.


Sorry... cant... play... brawl..... I just finished making dinner and my little brother is playing left for dead. It looks too awesome to pass up!

Sorry Nintendo! Please forgive me! *Runs to the 360*


----------



## Grand Hatter (Nov 13, 2008)

Nintendo won't soon forgive this treachery, Silibus...

... shoulda bought the PC version. nice and neutral ^^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 13, 2008)

Grand Hatter said:


> Nintendo won't soon forgive this treachery, Silibus...
> 
> ... shoulda bought the PC version. nice and neutral ^^


Pc? Hmm Windows = Microsoft. Xbox 360 = Microsoft. I dont see the neutralness.


----------



## Grand Hatter (Nov 13, 2008)

*clasps skull* using.... technical... talk..


----------



## moogle (Nov 14, 2008)

hi, just sayin ggs earlier sili and huey ^.^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 14, 2008)

*rushes in* Weeeeeeeekeeeeeeend whooo, which means plenty of time... D:

I'm up in ~an hour, but tonight I got a concert so after that I'll be up again, that shouldn't take long :3 that should be around 8pm here (it's now near 2pm tho)

anyway, I'm most of the time on ICQ, Yahoo AND MSN :3


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 14, 2008)

alright, ill be there^^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 14, 2008)

little correction: my lession were set on 3pm, so I'll have some time now, not much but I got some x3 30 mins are surely in, and then I'm off for my lession and I'm back at 4 pm


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm baaaaack x3~

and up for a brawl :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 14, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> I'm baaaaack x3~
> 
> and up for a brawl :3


I'll fight~!


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I'll fight~!


yay, give me 5 mins and I'm on x3


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 14, 2008)

ill join, too^^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 14, 2008)

I made a room


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 14, 2008)

Good games everyone. Wigi is unstoppable, and Yosh is great too.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 14, 2008)

yeah, it was nice^^
a shame i had to leave early :/


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 14, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> yeah, it was nice^^
> a shame i had to leave early :/


You did great too~ You're alot better at facing Cheese than me.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Good games everyone. Wigi is unstoppable, and Yosh is great too.


x3

Sonic got raped by Zelda, getting used to her side-air too D:


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 14, 2008)

Yowza~!  Take that, Ike!  Two of them, even!

...what?  It's my only victory of the day.  I'm proud of it.  :3

Great matches, guys!  ^^  I would've joined earlier, but I was playing Donkey Kong Country 2.  ^^'


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 15, 2008)

alright, i have time now!^^ anyone up for a fight?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 15, 2008)

Fight
Fight
Fight
If someone will join me I will fight them.


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 15, 2008)

Just got back from a cabin up north and I've some pent-up energy left.  Is anyone on right now?  o_o'

...if not, that's cool too.  ^^;


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Just got back from a cabin up north and I've some pent-up energy left.  Is anyone on right now?  o_o'
> 
> ...if not, that's cool too.  ^^;


FIGHT ME! >3


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 15, 2008)

Great games, Silibus.  I'm not even going to complain about my losses this time.  ^_^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 16, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Great games, Silibus.  I'm not even going to complain about my losses this time.  ^_^


You did great ^_^

I lost alot in the beginning XD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 16, 2008)

heya guys, my apologies to yeterday, spent the whole day at a friend :3

when someone's up, just IM me :3


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 16, 2008)

Anyone up for a match right now?  I think I'm going bowling a little later, so I want to get some matches in before then.  ^^'


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm still up :3
I get on my Wii nao


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 16, 2008)

I shall join for a few matches.


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 16, 2008)

I'll be right there; just one more Basic Brawl.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 16, 2008)

Yosh was in a basic brawl. I made a room then Wigi joined, then left. The Wigi made a room, I tried to join, and got kicked, then someone else took the last space. Wow... whatever.


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 16, 2008)

It's odd.  I tried to join your room, but I got kicked off, saying I was unable to join.  =/  Then Cheese made a room soon after, so I joined his.

(By the way, the matches were great... but I didn't like Player 4's taunts.  Seemed like my clumsiness was being rubbed at my face.  >>)

Are you still willing to Brawl, Silibus?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 16, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> It's odd.  I tried to join your room, but I got kicked off, saying I was unable to join.  =/  Then Cheese made a room soon after, so I joined his.
> 
> (By the way, the matches were great... but I didn't like Player 4's taunts.  Seemed like my clumsiness was being rubbed at my face.  >>)
> 
> Are you still willing to Brawl, Silibus?


I was waiting for a half hour and no one joined or let me in. I'll brawl later.


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 16, 2008)

^Okay, then.  If I'm still on MSN by that time let me know.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 16, 2008)

nice matches everyone! who were nate and alpha/hello?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 16, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> nice matches everyone! who were nate and alpha/hello?


Idk, some random people. If you face one its okay, but if you face anymore, they'll team up on you.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 16, 2008)

weird, I joined your room Sili, first time I was unable to join and second time I got in but you left immediatly :\

so I thought you don't wanna fight me, I was bit confused, sorry for that
Did you try to join via friend roster and it kicked you? just join where you can make your own rooms and it'll work

yeah, about Alpha and Nate, they fight good but they're pretty cheap, Ganondorf mostly stood on the ledge waiting for some victims to spike... after Cpt.Cool and Yosh left, I fought against them 3 (another of them joined tho) and they really teamed up against me, I was already KO and all 3 of them still had all their lives...


anyway, I'm still up for some matches, just post here and I'll switch over to the disc-channel


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 16, 2008)

Im on.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 16, 2008)

Good games Yosh and Moogle.


----------



## nek0chan (Nov 16, 2008)

seriously how do i miss you guys online. i tried this weekend


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 16, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> seriously how do i miss you guys online. i tried this weekend


Im sorry Nekochan, if you want I can play you now.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm up in about 2 hours, when nothing pops up distracting me from playing :3


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 17, 2008)

ill be there!


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 17, 2008)

okay, I'm up for some matches now x3


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 17, 2008)

ok, room is open!


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 17, 2008)

insane FS with Marth there on Delphino Plaza o.o;
poor Zelda


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 17, 2008)

yeah, that one was pretty cool, im really proud of myself^^


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 17, 2008)

That was weird... I tried to join CaptainCool and Cheese, but the wi-fi connection kept dropping.

I'm practicing by myself right now... Level 7 Pits are whooping me, though.  ._.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 17, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> That was weird... I tried to join CaptainCool and Cheese, but the wi-fi connection kept dropping.
> 
> I'm practicing by myself right now... Level 7 Pits are whooping me, though.  ._.


yeah, the AI in brawl can be pretty tough, they did a good job there^^

its weird... you guys are always beating the crap out of me... im playing with members of other communities, too (they are on par with your skills i guess) and im winning there pretty often but against you guys i dont stand ANY chance whatsoever XD
maybe i just cant win against furries...? i dont know, its fun nonetheless^^


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 17, 2008)

^Heh, I know how you feel.  I'm pretty lucky to even win one match.  Pretty much everyone here's skilled to no end.  Cheese with Weegee/Zelda... Silibus with Ike/Snake... Rob with Fox... Soren with Lucario... moogle with Olimar... heh, the list is endless... XD

I'm trying to see how I can use the button-lag on wi-fi to good use.  That's what usually kills me.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 17, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> I'm trying to see how I can use the button-lag on wi-fi to good use.  That's what usually kills me.


yeah, me too...
im evading all the time but its always too late... the lag is killing marth's sworddance, too... sometimes he uses his up/down special instead of completing it >.>
i want to react to your attacks but htis is like guessing what you are doing next... and im really bad at that...
nintendo fucked the online multiplayer up hard...


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm just happy that there _is_ any online multiplayer at all.  XD

I'm logging on again and I'll remain online for now.  If anyone wants to Brawl, let me know.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 17, 2008)

but the Terminator among us is Chill with Falco/Meta Knight



> That was weird... I tried to join CaptainCool and Cheese, but the wi-fi connection kept dropping.


don't join over the friend roster, it kicked me at first too when I tried to join Cpt.Cool, second time it worked


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 17, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> I'm just happy that there _is_ any online multiplayer at all.  XD


without it it would be like melee 2.0... i guess without online multiplayer... i wouldnt have bought brawl... 2 times^^


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 17, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> don't join over the friend roster, it kicked me at first too when I tried to join Cpt.Cool, second time it worked


I'll keep that in mind from now on.  Thanks.  XD


----------



## Soren Tylus (Nov 17, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Pretty much everyone here's skilled to no end.  Cheese with Weegee/Zelda... Silibus with Ike/Snake... Rob with Fox... Soren with Lucario... moogle with Olimar... heh, the list is endless... XD



I haven't shown up for a while and I'm still remembered....  T_T  I'm touched...
Yeah, Lucario and I make a great team.  He's my replacement for Mew2 from Melee.  If (or when) SSB comes out with a sequel, I prays for both of them to be in the roster.


Anyway.  Lil update on my end:  This project has kicked into high gear and I _still_ have yet to begin writing my research paper.  But I still found a way to beat Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the new World yesterday night.  Logged in close to 50 hours into it.  And I tried to find sidequests that usually show up in Tales games.  (And not those missions from the Katz)

Spoiler:  there are two endings!  Well, there may be three, but I found two...


I will try to be on more, but I can't promise anything.  But I swear, there are too many distractions from homework.  They need to stop giving it, cause there's just too much of it at once.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey guys I'll play some now~


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 17, 2008)

They need to bring back the original Super smash brothers for the Ds. Just a few add extra features too, like wifi.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 17, 2008)

Silibus said:


> They need to bring back the original Super smash brothers for the Ds. Just a few add extra features too, like wifi.


that... would be pure awesomeness :O


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 17, 2008)

Silibus said:


> They need to bring back the original Super smash brothers for the Ds. Just a few add extra features too, like wifi.


*drools* Mah desired game...must buy...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 17, 2008)

Silibus said:


> They need to bring back the original Super smash brothers for the Ds. Just a few add extra features too, like wifi.



this

also, great games everyone! (if anyone asks, Duri was a friend of me, I was surprised he showed up)
that last match just gave me some headache o.o; I don't feel good last few days, hope I caught flu x3
Weegee just looked for some aspirin, sadly he jumped of the stage
anyway, a full-time dodgeing Oli with 6 Pikmin is really confusing, and since it was our last match I just didn't care if I lose, like always (I expected your Lukie tho)

it's all about fun, isn't it?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 17, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> this
> 
> also, great games everyone! (if anyone asks, Duri was a friend of me, I was surprised he showed up)
> that last match just gave me some headache o.o; I don't feel good last few days, hope I caught flu x3
> ...


It was fun, in the last match I was in (I was Sonic) I got 5-6 IMs from people so I had to stop. Other than that, I had lots of fun, we need to play again. As soon as I get Left for dead, I wont be brawling as much.


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 17, 2008)

Silibus said:


> They need to bring back the original Super smash brothers for the Ds. Just a few add extra features too, like wifi.


I agree.  But knowing Nintendo, they'll cram the thing with as many features as it can hold, possibly lowering the wi-fi capability.  =/

Anywho, I had a blast today!  ^_^  I usually try not to overuse my mains, Cheese.  It makes things a bit more fair, though variety is always a good thing.  :3

Aw man... my back hurts... I shouldn't have done that victory dance after I fought Snake... x__x  Heheh...

...and you don't care for the StarFox people's special taunts, do you Silibus?  XD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 17, 2008)

yeah, I was surprised why Bowser hasn't showed up, Luigi loves to beat him up >:3
and I never expected you could win against Snake

victory dance... hehe

I was kinda happy you left with Sonic Sili, it's not you, I JUST FUCKING HATE HIM FUCK YOU SONIC FOR BEATING UP PEACH AND YOUR ANNOYING TAUNTS AND VICTORY MELODY BLARGH

;D


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 17, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> I agree.  But knowing Nintendo, they'll cram the thing with as many features as it can hold, possibly lowering the wi-fi capability.  =/
> 
> Anywho, I had a blast today!  ^_^  I usually try not to overuse my mains, Cheese.  It makes things a bit more fair, though variety is always a good thing.  :3
> 
> ...


I kept forgetting the taunts ~___~;

Im sorry for interrupting them... twice.


----------



## mammagamma (Nov 18, 2008)

got my adapter thingie and I'm on for braultiemz

I had been basic brawling for a while, to get back into the groove, but that quickly got boring as the people who might have given me a good match turned on computers

ARGH COMPUTER PLAYERS ARE FOR OFFLINE not online x_X

code in case you deleted it/haven't added me yet, add me, I add you, etc:

Hype
1805 2019 2668


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 18, 2008)

I guess I can go for a few matches before hitting the hay.

I got your code.  Do you have mine yet?


----------



## mammagamma (Nov 18, 2008)

nope

I see it in your sig, though

adding now


----------



## mammagamma (Nov 18, 2008)

fffffomg im rusty

and huey got a lot better since when I last played him

I just wanted to land a successful falcon punch =(((((


----------



## mammagamma (Nov 18, 2008)

lololol when they chanted snaaaake after I was dead XD

EDIT: triple postan outta excitement

good god I need practice


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 18, 2008)

^I know... that was hysterical!  XD  I saved the match just for that!

Great games, fellas!  For now, I must rest.  'till tomorr... err, later today.  XP


----------



## mammagamma (Nov 18, 2008)

haha I should go too


----------



## Huey (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for the games =D


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 18, 2008)

heya, I'm spending my afternoon at a friend, so I'm not up till tonight
anyway, I'll post when I'm up D:


----------



## Gear the Wolf (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow, yellowdragon, your connection was tons better this time, that was great. Thanks man.


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 18, 2008)

Is anyone still up for a match?  I'm dead bored here.  XD


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 18, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Is anyone still up for a match?  I'm dead bored here.  XD


I'll play


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 18, 2008)

sorry, im way to tired today...


----------



## Gear the Wolf (Nov 18, 2008)

I think im gonna pass until we manage 4 players lol


----------



## Gear the Wolf (Nov 18, 2008)

camon brawlers! need a 4th wheel 

Aww, or not lol Maybe later?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 18, 2008)

Good games. Sorry I left early. I have some weird luck with 5-6 people IMing me during brawls.


----------



## Gear the Wolf (Nov 18, 2008)

No reason to apologize; my bad on leaving early too though lol

Hope more pplz on later


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 18, 2008)

heya, is anyone up for a brawl? :3


----------



## Soren Tylus (Nov 18, 2008)

I played Brawl at school today.  (It's a media art school, it's for game development.  You know?)  I seriously owned everyone, it twas pathetic.  You guys are my real challenge.   
It was great though when we went teams.  First match was me as Lucas, with someone as pit against Zelda and Ike.  Result:  Total upset.  Pit only lost one life.  Too bad I can't send it to yall.  Maybe if I bring my SD card and bring it home...  It was awsome.  *sigh*  Laughed for 5min straight.  


I may be on tomorrow since classes are short.  Maybe.  I'll post if I'm available.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 19, 2008)

Anyone up for a game?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 19, 2008)

heya, anyone up for some matches? :3


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 19, 2008)

nice games everyone^^ some of those matches were epic! =D


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah, I'll say.  That match with Marth, Luigi, and Dark Link in Final Destination... aw man!

Cheese, you would've won that double K.O. if we both shot for the stars... but Weegee seems to like airing on the TV screen... *shot*


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 19, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Yeah, I'll say.  That match with Marth, Luigi, and Dark Link in Final Destination... aw man!
> 
> Cheese, you would've won that double K.O. if we both shot for the stars... but Weegee seems to like airing on the TV screen... *shot*


yeah, that match was so awesome D:
you launched off a little bit earlier xD when I saw Luigi smasheing against my TV screen I was like AWWWWWWW...

oh and I wanted a revenche from Bowser with a not so sucky stage... Pirate Ship is starting to annoy me more and more... think I'll turn it off too in my random stage selections...


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 19, 2008)

speaking of stages...
is there any reason why the stage i chose was NEVER selected...?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 19, 2008)

idk, it's always random, so you just had bad luck


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah, what Cheese said.  There's not many other explanations.  ^^'

Just curious, what stage did you choose?  o0  My regulars are Pictochat and Bridge of Eldin (and Spear Pillar sometimes), though I usually pick any stage.  Unless it bothers people.  That's why I have trouble choosing New Pork City, Skyworld, and Mario Bros....


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 19, 2008)

for 3 days in like 100 matches...?
thats some serious bad luck XD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 20, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Yeah, what Cheese said.  There's not many other explanations.  ^^'
> 
> Just curious, what stage did you choose?  o0  My regulars are Pictochat and Bridge of Eldin (and Spear Pillar sometimes), though I usually pick any stage.  Unless it bothers people.  That's why I have trouble choosing New Pork City, Skyworld, and Mario Bros....


I never pick stages, I pick random all the time and turned off all the sucky stages in random selection 
like 75m, Mario Bros, Summit, Sky World, Rumble Falls, Flat Zone and... a lot others (most suckish stage is imo Spear Pillar, lol at confusing stage rotations and randomly fired lasers and slow motions... AND FUCK CRESSELIA)
turned off the Pirate Ship too since yesterday, Mario Bros actually COULD be pretty fun without those turtles and crabs...

best stages are Delfino Plaza and Castle Siege becasue there's lot of alternation :3 and the music is awesome


anyway, is someone up for some matches? :3


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 20, 2008)

cheese and i will play in ~1 hour, anyone wants to join?


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 20, 2008)

Once again, I've nothing else to do.  I'll join you guys.  ^^

----------------

*Edit (1:27 PM, central):*  Whoa... what the hell's up with me today?  I'm on a streak!

Sorry Cheese, I didn't mean to upset you bud.  =/

Anyway, I gotta do some chores, so I'll be back on later... maybe.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 20, 2008)

alright, those were some nice matches^^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 20, 2008)

I never had opponents wih so much luck, I'm talking about you Yosh
you're dodging some much, it's not even funny anymore, you're hitting me EVERY time though my shield, even that I know I'm pushing R, your shield is popping up in situation were I think now I'm hitting, plus, you're landing alot of lucky hits... really

maybe it's just me...

Edit: it's not you, maybe my luck just jumped over to you 
I'm never upset for long time, I'm calming down few seconds after and I'm asking me why I was so upset...


----------



## Gear the Wolf (Nov 20, 2008)

Anyone playing anymore?

I always seem to miss when most of the cool kids are on ; ;  lol


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 20, 2008)

Gear the Wolf said:


> Anyone playing anymore?
> 
> I always seem to miss when most of the cool kids are on ; ;  lol


I'll get back on my Wii then


----------



## Gear the Wolf (Nov 20, 2008)

WOO  I hope im not dragging you from something 

Edit: X3 X3 theres like a full second delay on each command, even simply pressing A, can we restart? lol


----------



## Gear the Wolf (Nov 20, 2008)

Wanna try one more time, if it doesnt work, I might reset my router. Its not laggy, but theres a delay on all commands lol

Edit: Youre better than me, thats for sure ^^; lol but BRB gonna reset


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 20, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> I never had opponents wih so much luck, I'm talking about you Yosh
> you're dodging some much, it's not even funny anymore, you're hitting me EVERY time though my shield, even that I know I'm pushing R, your shield is popping up in situation were I think now I'm hitting, plus, you're landing alot of lucky hits... really
> 
> maybe it's just me...
> ...


Don't worry about it.  I bet I'll get clumsy again next time anyway.

The sad thing is that I wanted to try out Ike just for giggles...

I'll try using Pit less, too.

---------

...is it alright if I join again?  I don't want to make you upset again...


----------



## Gear the Wolf (Nov 20, 2008)

Come on X3 No whammies, no whammies... STOP...   If it lags, I'll just play with it anyways ^^; sorry bout that Cheese :x


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 20, 2008)

Gear the Wolf said:


> Wanna try one more time, if it doesnt work, I might reset my router. Its not laggy, but theres a delay on all commands lol
> 
> Edit: Youre better than me, thats for sure ^^; lol but BRB gonna reset


oh okay then D:
thought you was busy and had to leave, I'm back on my Wii then :3



> Don't worry about it.  I bet I'll get clumsy again next time anyway.
> 
> The sad thing is that I wanted to try out Ike just for giggles...
> 
> I'll try using Pit less, too.


hah yea, I was like "huh Ike?" and you won 
oh yes, Pit is one little dwadnlwad aw Blargh, my friend uses him as his main and he gets on my nerves everytime, that's why I have much fun beating up Pit...


----------



## Gear the Wolf (Nov 20, 2008)

Aw damn >.< Try again. accident

Can someone else host the game?


----------



## Gear the Wolf (Nov 20, 2008)

Im done, with 3 ppl matches so often end up mismatched... And it was clearly seen several of those fights you both know... Thanks though, maybe I just need to get better. Cya later guys.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 20, 2008)

I'll play in a bit. I'll be on in 30 minutes.


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 20, 2008)

Poor Bowser feels the love... ;__;  Out comes Donkey Kong to avenge him, though.  *bricked*

Great games, fellas.  It's about time I take a break for now.  ^^

Scratch that, I'll meetcha in those 30 minutes, Silibus.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 20, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I'll play in a bit. I'll be on in 30 minutes.



noes!
we've just finished our matches, and I'll still need to revise my maths stuff

I'm up again in an hour or so, when I'm not too tired

anyway, great games, you're great with Wolf Gear :3

it seems my luck returned to me x3 you did great too Yosh, your "clumsiness" is actually skill... well beside those stupid self-destructions  but who doesn't make mistakes...

Edit: yap, aimed for Wolf but Weegee hit Bowser, blame his fatness D;


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 20, 2008)

Im on sorry for the wait


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 20, 2008)

Good games Yosh. Thank you for the matches, I had fun. Your Lucas is stronger than ever.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Nov 20, 2008)

Nearing 1000 post again.  Somebody sticky this already.  If all goes well, I may be available for the weekend.  Left 4 dead and Tales are taking all the time I don't spend doing homework.  

Sorry to bring this up, but are we considering another tourney?  Maybe during winter break?  Whatever.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 20, 2008)

I still fail to see why need a new thread at 1000 posts. There's nothing wrong with it right now and (for the most part) it keeps all the Brawl talk to a single thread.

Why fix what's not broken?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 20, 2008)

I'll make the new thread, and I'll organize a new tournament too


----------



## Huey (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi, Silibus =D


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 20, 2008)

Huey said:


> Hi, Silibus =D


Yo, Huey. There is a new SSBB thread now.


----------



## Gear the Wolf (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey, me and my friend cant quite agree on this (and i hope its not too off topic X3 ) But what do you all think about the roster for Brawl? 

Are you very pleased with it? Would you have liked to see more characters? Were you somewhat disappointed with it?   What do you think?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 21, 2008)

Gear the Wolf said:


> Hey, me and my friend cant quite agree on this (and i hope its not too off topic X3 ) But what do you all think about the roster for Brawl?
> 
> Are you very pleased with it? Would you have liked to see more characters? Were you somewhat disappointed with it?   What do you think?


you could've checked this thread:
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=30931


----------

